# Rachels first comp :D



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys i thought id post a thread on my first comp how im doing etc to give me a little boost really and a butt kickin lol haha!

and im on the bike doin me hour early morning cardio give me sumin to do hehe!!!

i am 7 weeks out comp may 16th NABBA toned figure i am BRIKING it but im just gonna try my best and smash it 

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

i dont wanna do bikini 1s till i have tan but my legs n waist r lot smaller than that my gym gears hanging off me now lol ill put one up when i get to the gym this morning  x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Luck Rachel !


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Look great, good luck


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck hun


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks guys ! im soooo scared though lol x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck  will be watching


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck. good shape you have


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> Good Luck  will be watching


best cheer me on then!!! lol x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pain this morning racheeeeee  xx


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck.Will keep an eye on this:wink:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck Rachel 

I feel your pain with the cardio!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha ha

When I saw this and all the dudes comments, I thought here we go again PMSL

But your the Rachel that had that other journal, Fck me you have changed 

well done


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck! Is this your first comp?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes 1st comp


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck and needless to say i will be following this journal,it already has pics!!!!! 

soak it up,first prep is such a journey!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck, look forward to the pics, are you in the capeable hands of Kezz??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What's the plan for the prep, keto diet or just calorie restricted? Are you doing loads of cardio?

Looking good in the pic, good luck


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

As everyone else has said.. Good luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> When I saw this and all the dudes comments, I thought here we go again PMSL
> 
> ...


So you have been pervin in her other journal also? :lol:

Looking good Rachel, subscribed.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> So you have been pervin in her other journal also? :lol:


haha, so that's how many of us now... :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What's the plan for the prep, keto diet or just calorie restricted? Are you doing loads of cardio?
> 
> Looking good in the pic, good luck


 calorie restricted and loads of cardio . its working well so far but gotta up the pace now


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck chick Don't be scared....you are doing all this work, get up there come the time and ENJOY it!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey everyone!!!!! thanks for all the replies yea i will keep pics etc and people posted trained shoulders and abs in the gym this morning and 20 min stepper! have cardio tonight after work, stepping everything up a gear from today and had no carbs today  lol grumpy **** this morning! ok now after me food (chiken).

im reallyt nervous but really enjoying the training and dieting can not wait to step on the stage! i have my routine all sorted and i LOOOOVE it hehe!!!

yeh subscribe or add me watever keep me on my toes lol 

thanks again everyone <3

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> When I saw this and all the dudes comments, I thought here we go again PMSL
> 
> ...


heya pervert lol jokes

u alright? yeeeee its meeeeeeeeee 

how u mean changed?

lol bin workin hard u seeee 

keep intouch x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fair play!! Good luck to ya!! :rockon:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck Rach you look great. loving them guns:whistling:


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi ive not been doing this for long kinda november time for me but yep from your pics your looking good well done mate and good luck on the comp.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay, another girl's journal to follow with interest, especially as you are my namesake, perhaps your effort will rub off on me!

As everyone else has said, good luck with it all and I'm sure you'll reap the benefits of all the hard work when you step up on stage.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Get mods to move it to COMPETITIVE JOURNALS! That'll keep you on your foot pinkies 

Good luck.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Get mods to move it to COMPETITIVE JOURNALS! That'll keep you on your foot pinkies
> 
> Good luck.


wat tht mean? x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

home from work now ! im nakerd today and soooooooooo grumpy! damn no carbs!!!!!! lol o well hehe be worth it tomoz having oats after hour cardio ill be lovin each bite haha! cant wait to train tomorrow night its my FAAAAVE bis and tris woop guna get smasheeeeeeed  hehe! hope everyones ok  xxx


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

just gone through all posts, you look amzing, good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> *When I saw this and all the dudes comments, I thought here we go again PMSL*
> 
> ...


Same here:lol: Agree with what Joe said though, big change:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> wat tht mean? x


This journal is for a competition, yes? So it should go in the Competitive Journals section. Ask a mod to move it.  :beer:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Get mods to move it to COMPETITIVE JOURNALS! That'll keep you on your foot pinkies
> 
> Good luck.





WRT said:


> Same here:lol: Agree with what Joe said though, big change:thumb:


thankyouuuuuuuuuuu x


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

good luck for it.

best advice i can give is to relax and enjoy the experience on stage. 1st time on you don't appreciate it til ur back off again . . . . . . . . . . . then wana go back out again!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> good luck for it.
> 
> best advice i can give is to relax and enjoy the experience on stage. 1st time on you don't appreciate it til ur back off again . . . . . . . . . . . then wana go back out again!!


thanks yeah im exited but so scared lol im well nlooking foreward to doing me routine though ha!  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey hey every one 

just sat on the bike for me early morning cardio! DEAD BOTTOM! haha! (put something else and it cum up in **** wpsiiii hehe) i let you know! lol spoken to louise rogers shes sooooo awsome and shes helped me with my diet gawd my aim is to her going to be doing lunges everyday now just sort out the behind out lol nd not 0 carbs just keep low/med and protein stay same and 0 fat! workes well you seeee  lol im bit hyper this morning! gotta love it hey  working then training 3.30pm i LOVE fridays training bis,tris and abs get a good smashing  then the stepper and x-trainer do too  hehe!

hope everyones ok!

STAY STRONG 

<3 <3 <3

xxx


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hello stranger.

Best of luck with the prep x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

pea head said:


> Hello stranger.
> 
> Best of luck with the prep x


hellowwwww!!!!

u alright? thanks hun! lol so exited hehe 

kezz is givin me a butt kikin n all lol

x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Keep going rach. Might bump into you up castle sometime  x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jesus Rachel I'm knackered just reading your journal! You sound like a Duracell bunny haha

10 out of 10 for eagerness and effort 

Good to hear Louise is helping you out, your in good hands.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

haha oh yes ima duracell bunny 4 sure ha im perminantly hyper just go on and on and on! off to gym now  bis and tris and abz demolisheeeed hehe!  and stepper ! woop woop hahaha! x


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

loving ur journal, good luck with the comp!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guyyyyys! im baaaack i got BEASTED in the gym today in arms and tummy and i did 15 high intensity on each stepper and x-trainer BUTT KICKED hehe love it !!!! gotta go train people half 6 then i think i shall go and see friends tonight me finks! up early tomoz 5am cardio woop woooooop haha! xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey everyone!!!!

7 weeks tommorow time to get down to buisness! step everything up a gear LETS AVIT  every workout pain and sweat!!!! blast the fat away n get my butt on stage! hehe! love motivation i get in morning from cardio ha done xtrainer and bike  and yes it is 5am in the morning !  things you gota do wen u work!!! hehe! strooooooong black coffee and other things  my body feels on fiiiiiiire hehe! 

im deffo gonna step it up a gear now! my first comp in a massive place i AINT looking **** lol i got me routine sorted properly now i LOVE it hehe! bit of a mad 1 but hey haha! i suck my tummy in and pose werever i go now people must thing ima tight retard! lol oooo well  gonna sort me bikini out soon baby blue or baby pink or shokking pink woop woop n mahuuuuuusive heels 

p.s nothing to do with comp butttttttttt im getting a new car woooooop pink fiat 500!!!! yes im a little barbie hehe !



xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jesus I haven't even been to sleep yet and you're acting like you've just taken half a gram of caffeine:lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Jesus I haven't even been to sleep yet and you're acting like you've just taken half a gram of caffeine:lol:


haha i feel like if snorted a bag of coke! lmao !

good old strong black coffee and asprin heeeeey  im bloody swetin my bodys on fire ha! x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> *haha i feel like if snorted a bag of coke*! lmao !
> 
> good old strong black coffee and asprin heeeeey  im bloody swetin my bodys on fire ha! x


So that's why I can't sleep pmsl


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> So that's why I can't sleep pmsl


haha get ur **** to bed!!! or get on the cardio stuff lol x


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Jesus, this is a late convo!

I've only just got in from work! Bed time, enjoy your cardio you crack head!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Waiting for gym to open so I can train legs lol.


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with your comp!  Kick some as$ x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Rach to see your dediction!!!!

How many days a week are you doing "am" cardio hun?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys just quick update! got sum carbs in ready for the next 7 weeks ov tooooooooorture haha! gona really step it up a gear now! have spoken to few people got loadsa tips and motivation! gona rest up tonight watch dvds in bed! hammer tomorow  hope everyones ok xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey everyoneeee 

MONDAY MOTIVATION on the go here  haha! on the bike doin me hour  woop woop ha! next 7 weeks all planned and ready to be smashed  im exitedddddddddd  have legs at bout 9 EEEEEEEEEEK lol bring on the squats and lunges baybeeee haha! guna kill my butt today get that bum fat out the way! haha! hope everyones ok!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol glad im not the only one up at 8am for cardio

Enjoy leg day, go easy on those buns :innocent:

:rockon:


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Legs today for me too.. did my cardioat 5 tho... :whistling: Do you always use bike for cv Rachel? x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

no i dont i use everything mix it all up  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hard graft on legs this morn


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

training all done for today  hour cardio b4 bfast then legs then x-trainer! woop then i went to the cinema after food to watch alice in wonder land ws wellllll good haha! and advert for toy story 3 looks pretty gud to hahaha! good job the lad im seein has 2 younger bro and sis so we get away with it haha! just done round 2 in gym too calfs n an hour stepper DURACEL BUNNY i think so haha! i on a massive buzz now bring on the next 7 weeks woop woop  hehe xxx


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck love, duracell, more like the energizer bunny lol

Don't think i could do all that in 1 day, keep us updated with ur progress


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> training all done for today  hour cardio b4 bfast then legs then x-trainer! woop then i went to the cinema after food to watch alice in wonder land ws wellllll good haha! and advert for toy story 3 looks pretty gud to hahaha! good job the lad im seein has 2 younger bro and sis so we get away with it haha! just done round 2 in gym too calfs n an hour stepper DURACEL BUNNY i think so haha! i on a massive buzz now bring on the next 7 weeks woop woop  hehe xxx


Feck :lol: how much cardio are you doing per day Rach ? proper little live wire 

I dont know how you manage to fit it all in ....and go to the cinema and work :confused1:

What are you on - I want some :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

cs_99 said:


> Good luck love, duracell, more like the energizer bunny lol
> 
> Don't think i could do all that in 1 day, keep us updated with ur progress


hey thanks hun

its ma day off too so makes things so much easyer lol i love blasting mondys sets me up for the week then 

i will keep u updated im always on here hehe!

lol energizer barbie bunny!!!! hahahaha

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Feck :lol: how much cardio are you doing per day Rach ? proper little live wire
> 
> I dont know how you manage to fit it all in ....and go to the cinema and work :confused1:
> 
> What are you on - I want some :lol: :lol: :lol:


hey hey!

its my day off though i fit everything in when i work hehe! lol urm i have fresh air hun  hehe i duno im just loving the whole diet and training thing  giv me 4 weeks and lower carbs ill be a nightmare haha! and eca keeps me going too long with fresh air and motivaaaaaation hehe xxxx


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gd to see how focused u r, iv been seeing ur facebook statuses everyday now....u will do awesome with that attitude  , well dun xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

XJPX said:


> gd to see how focused u r, iv been seeing ur facebook statuses everyday now....u will do awesome with that attitude  , well dun xxxx


hey

yeh have u ! shud say hiya for chat or something 

will be keepin this up im loving it lol wish they wud do a juniors for girls!!!

thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL you are funny - a breath of fresh air in the journals - I like it !

I do legs on a monday as well - for no other reason than it gets them out the way PAIN!

I wish I had your energy - I still have 45 mins cardio to go and legs are starting to seize ...OMG

Dont think you need any encouragement really - there's nowt stopping you !

Got your bikini and posing etc sorted? [go on, tell me that's all arranged as well and make me feel really sick with envy LMAO] x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> LOL you are funny - a breath of fresh air in the journals - I like it !
> 
> I do legs on a monday as well - for no other reason than it gets them out the way PAIN!
> 
> ...


i do legs on monday coz im full ov motivation for it n its me day off so i can kill them lol

you on facebook we cud have chat? u doin comp soon 2 yeh?

posing and routine sorted yes not bikini no gota get it bout 2 weeks b4 yeh 

xxxx


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I want some of what you're on too! :lol:

Jeezo, am knackered just reading this journal! :lol:

Good luck for your comp Rachel! :thumb:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I want some too!!

God if you could bottle your enthusiasm (sp sorry im ****e lol ) and sell it you'd be a millionaire 

Will be keepin eye on thsi journal 2!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

good luck

beauty thread bye the way


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Bump for bikini pics rach lol xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Bump for bikini pics rach lol xx


u can bump off! LOL

in a few weeks m8y 

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

HEY GUYYYYYYYYYYS AND GAAAAAAAAAAALS lol

up for me hour cardio  loves it! got chest in the gym this morning and probably stepper  working today im in the office today as the school is closed and have to do paper work etc my god am i POO at it though on the comp on exel and stuff just doesnt happen!!!! haha!!!! o well keep smiling init ha ill just talk loads instead!

then cardio in the gym tonight! seems like a pretty good day to me  foods all done too! COOL BEANS!!!! haha!

hope everyones ok  i am hiding for a few weeks now i with baggy clothes etc in gym etc coz i bumped my diet up yesturday so im gonna take photos after that 

keep smiling everyone 

rach <3


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

well i'd like to say im up for my morning cardio but instead ive drank 3 redbulls and not been bed and im ready for my cardio ha !


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> well i'd like to say im up for my morning cardio but instead ive drank 3 redbulls and not been bed and im ready for my cardio ha !


woop woop get ur **** goin then  xx


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> woop woop get ur **** goin then  xx


think i might be lazy and put it off ! dont want to be found lying in some ditch exhausted when the caffeine dose has worn out :lol: x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> think i might be lazy and put it off ! dont want to be found lying in some ditch exhausted when the caffeine dose has worn out :lol: x


REST it up then matey!

not sleeping and tryna train is norty!! just doesnt happen! lol

x


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> REST it up then matey!
> 
> not sleeping and tryna train is norty!! just doesnt happen! lol
> 
> x


trust me im not putting myself through this exercise for no reason ! :innocent:

lost my job and currently have no sleeping patteren so the plan was to do an all nighter and sort it out ! :laugh: x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> i do legs on monday coz im full ov motivation for it n its me day off so i can kill them lol
> 
> you on facebook we cud have chat? u doin comp soon 2 yeh?
> 
> ...


May be entering the fb world very shortly but I just dont like it  - when I log on, I will look you up :thumb:



DEJ said:


> Bump for bikini pics rach lol xx





Rachel-P said:


> u can bump off! LOL
> 
> in a few weeks m8y
> 
> x


LMAO you tell 'em girlie :beer:

Have a great day chick xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> trust me im not putting myself through this exercise for no reason ! :innocent:
> 
> lost my job and currently have no sleeping patteren so the plan was to do an all nighter and sort it out ! :laugh: x


oh dear !!! well cumon get your head sorted  get a routine on the go with sleeping and getting up for the gym etc its easy  lol and have some ov my hyperness -----------------------------> haha! x


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Today is going to be 'carb up' day, with zero sleep and < 50g carbs im going to be one grumpy old git ! :lol:

It's 7:50 AM how the hell are you hyper LOL ! x :bounce:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> Today is going to be 'carb up' day, with zero sleep and < 50g carbs im going to be one grumpy old git ! :lol:
> 
> It's 7:50 AM how the hell are you hyper LOL ! x :bounce:


how many carbs u guna have?

u training for comp?

and ECA and green tea and alot ov motivation  I LOVE IT lol

training for this comp and dieting best thing i ever did im on perminent hyper! spesh me body changin each day!

xx


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

well used to sticking to around no more than 50g for my weightloss programme, carb will be no more than 300g i guess .. looking forward to it lol 

noooooo im far from any comp look at my avi ! :laugh:

It's all that caffeine hidden within those pills your popping !! :lol:

Sounds like your doing well ! goodluck with the rest of today and your comp ! :thumb: x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hey Rach how you getting on ? everything going on track ?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> hey Rach how you getting on ? everything going on track ?


heya hun!

im great ta!

diet changed up yesturday woke up leaner already its so exiting hehe!

u okai?

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys

just got back from gym! having black coffee n eca now woop woooooop! done chest and 20 min stepper but ded strict to target my **** man does it hurt now wooooooo! work time now lol then food then gym again 30 mins HITT tonight half stepper half cross trainer then BED hahaha! xxxx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> heya hun!
> 
> im great ta!
> 
> ...


Yeah i am good thanks .. glad is all going good. how long you got till show time ?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good Luck and enjoy it.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah i am good thanks .. glad is all going good. how long you got till show time ?


yeah thanks 

7 weeks EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK briking it lol

im so scared wish they wud do a juniors for figure im onli 20  x


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i can't catch up with your journal it's too much lol

Gotta agree with the others you have the right attitute but i'd like to see the comparisson to a week out mind you 

keep up the good work, oh and update some pics.

Which comp are you doing??


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> u can bump off! LOL
> 
> in a few weeks m8y
> 
> x


Cheek, better hope i dont see you up the gym haha!

xx


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> yeah thanks
> 
> 7 weeks EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK briking it lol
> 
> im so scared wish they wud do a juniors for figure im onli 20  x


Have you spoken to other ladies on here about what to expect on the day and leading up to it, it may help you calm down with your nerves.

Your only 20 and your first comp - try and enjoy and learn all you can for when you do your second


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> i can't catch up with your journal it's too much lol
> 
> Gotta agree with the others you have the right attitute but i'd like to see the comparisson to a week out mind you
> 
> ...


heyyyy lol yeh i prob be a grumpy merrr! im hungry tonight so i cn see myself being snappy good job im up in my room out the way haha!

yeh im tryna get dave to update my pics,

NABBA may 16th  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Cheek, better hope i dont see you up the gym haha!
> 
> xx


lol bring it on u seen my guns hey!!!!! x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Have you spoken to other ladies on here about what to expect on the day and leading up to it, it may help you calm down with your nerves.
> 
> Your only 20 and your first comp - try and enjoy and learn all you can for when you do your second


yeh i am chatting to as many people as i can 

and yep onli just 20 and my first comp but hey start young by the time im 30 i will be prooooo  hehe xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

done all me workouts today! im in a good mood though! lol hungry and tired but im still buzzing hehe!

xxx


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Rachel-P said:


> hey guys i thought id post a thread on my first comp how im doing etc to give me a little boost really and a butt kickin lol haha!
> 
> and im on the bike doin me hour early morning cardio give me sumin to do hehe!!!
> 
> ...


2 tickets to the gun show :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

wes said:


> 2 tickets to the gun show :thumbup1:


best shout 4 me en  x


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont think ive ever seen such a positive bouncy attitude ever in real life or the internet! Makes me feel like a lazy bum just reading, hope u have fun at nabba.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> I dont think ive ever seen such a positive bouncy attitude ever in real life or the internet! Makes me feel like a lazy bum just reading, hope u have fun at nabba.


Im absolutely exhausted just reading it hahaha.

Best of luck, look forward to seeing how well you come in towards the end of the cut, and more so to see if you are as hyper lol.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Luck with everything! Look forward to seeing you on stage at North West!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I did Nabba Wales last year was the best feeling ever and getting the winners trophy makes it all worth while keep your head down good lookin!!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure you put up some pics before the comp, your looking good at this stage. Good luck in a few weeks.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!!!!

well todaaaaaaay i woke up went to the gym in work for cardio b4 bfast i did 30 min treadmill on incline walking fast then 30 on the wave machine like a stepper but harder, i worked theeeeeeen went to the gym and trained back and abs and 30 min HIIT half stepper half x-trainer!!! now im munchin me chiken n brocoli man am i STAAAAAAAAAAARVING lol

hope everyone is ok!

thanks for all the comments guys u all keep me going 

and as for the hyperness um yaaaah lol

xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

morning everyone!

okai im stepping it up a gear now with diff cardio and goin gym instead ov me bike in morning etc n wen i do bike in morning levels geting CRANKED RIGHT UP! gunna get things SPOT ON baybeeee!  6 weeks EEEEEK!

real hard work now uno wen u just wake up with this RUSH ov motivation to batter yaself lol well i got that!

i have shoulders and cardio in the gym this morning blast it and the stepper 

TIME FOR CHANGE BAYBEEEEEE!

mwahaha

god knows wer i get this energy from lol

xxxx


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i don't either, i'm guessing you weren't allowed smarties when you was a kid?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> i don't either, i'm guessing you weren't allowed smarties when you was a kid?


nope no smarties or sweets and lucozade etc lol still not aloud 

ha x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

god hyper in the morning .. that's a great attitude toward life .. love it well done keep it up


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you get your energy from ECA LOL..... dont worry it will be all gone by the time you leave the gym this morning!!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i wasn't allowed skitles lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a "skittles" that make me like this also, really special skittles lol!

Keep up the work Rachel you have a superb attitude!!!

You look alright too ;-) x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sizar said:


> god hyper in the morning .. that's a great attitude toward life .. love it well done keep it up


Take eca at 6.00 am and you will be too... i am lol  .... mornings are my fav time of the day.... gives me loads of sadistic energy to kick rachels ass and i'm feeling particularly twisted this morning hahahahahaha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Take eca at 6.00 am and you will be too... i am lol  .... mornings are my fav time of the day.... gives me loads of sadistic energy to kick rachels ass and i'm feeling particularly twisted this morning hahahahahaha


take it that means im in trouble this morning? lol lets aviiiiiiiiiiiit haha! ECA is my saviour!!!!!! lol ur twisted all time! part from night when were all grumpy lol FOOOOOD! haha xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a "skittles" that make me like this also, really special skittles lol!
> 
> Keep up the work Rachel you have a superb attitude!!!
> 
> You look alright too ;-) x


lmao skittles r a no no for me all sweets are and sugary drinks sends me climbing up walls! haha!

yeh 6 weeks ish now gonna hammer the diet n cardio! woke up with a massiv kik up my **** this morning lol

look alright too ha i like it! not good enuf tho mateyyyyy gimmi 6 weeks ill look ok then! ha

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


>


looking fine .. nice happy smile too lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look great!! Tiny waste. Well done!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

6 weeks n ill be even better!!!!!!! i should really do me hair and make up lol but i like to be a tramp in the mornings coz im only working out haha! x


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> 6 weeks n ill be even better!!!!!!! i should really do me hair and make up lol but i like to be a tramp in the mornings coz im only working out haha! x


What's your boyfriend or family opinion on what your doing (if you have a boyfriend)?

Looking good and still six weeks to go :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> What's your boyfriend or family opinion on what your doing (if you have a boyfriend)?
> 
> Looking good and still six weeks to go :thumb:


I see what you did there :thumb: lol.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

family aint fussed  dont have boyfriend wudnt care wot they thort if i did my life my choice! if they want a hot gf they cn shurup n let me get on with it LOL !

yeah steppin it up a notch now! 6 weeks of torture and hyper times!!!! x


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I see what you did there :thumb: lol.


Behave  - I'm nearly double Rachels age - was just interested concerning support she gets (not every 20 year old does this)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

advertising you dont have a boyfriend on here is asking for trouble!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> advertising you dont have a boyfriend on here is asking for trouble!!


lol good job i dont have spyes on this ey dave!!!!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> family aint fussed  dont have boyfriend wudnt care wot they thort if i did my life my choice! if they want a hot gf they cn shurup n let me get on with it LOL !
> 
> yeah steppin it up a notch now! 6 weeks of torture and hyper times!!!! x


Good on you :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Behave  - I'm nearly double Rachels age - was just interested concerning support she gets (not every 20 year old does this)


yeah..........ok dagman...........if you say so........... haha.



Kezz said:


> advertising you dont have a boyfriend on here is asking for trouble!!


Oh yessss!! Cue the stampede.......


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i'll kick it off ..... want one?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trust johnny lol.

^ weeks to go should have you in very good shape. I would like the secret to ure energy in the am as at the moment im draging my feet and i still have 7 weeks of prep to go lmao.

I wouldnt worry aboutnot doing hair and make up for the gym. I go looking like a homeless bloke lmao but at 6.30am i coulnd t care what any1 says. saying that i go in looking even worse in the evening to train


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hilly said:


> trust johnny lol.
> 
> ^ weeks to go should have you in very good shape. I would like the secret to ure energy in the am as at the moment im draging my feet and i still have 7 weeks of prep to go lmao.
> 
> I wouldnt worry aboutnot doing hair and make up for the gym. I go looking like a homeless bloke lmao but at 6.30am i coulnd t care what any1 says. saying that i go in looking even worse in the evening to train


heyyy 

well ECA and black coffee 

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hiya guys!!

u ok ?

really good session today!!!!!

2 hours cardio and mad sesh on shoulders! BEASSSSSSSSST!

low carbs now but i feel ok suprisingly! praise ECA and black coffee baybeeeeeeeeeeee

xxx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> hiya guys!!
> 
> u ok ?
> 
> ...


you been buzzing for how many hours .. since 6am god whatever you have taken must have been strong lol :laugh:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> you been buzzing for how many hours .. since 6am god whatever you have taken must have been strong lol :laugh:


no point living life unhappy cn do tht wen am dead! lol

i think the buzz ov this comp helps! it must just be me i was born to do it haha! love seeing new lines and changes etc 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

If I ever feel lazy in the morning and don't want to do my fasted cardio, I'm just gonna have a read of this haha, great energy, keep it up, you'll go far.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> If I ever feel lazy in the morning and don't want to do my fasted cardio, I'm just gonna have a read of this haha, great energy, keep it up, you'll go far.


haha yeh just contact me ill give u a buzz  my lord i love early morning cardio gives me a right buzz for the day uno!!!!

hope so im only 20 so i got lots of time to catch up  xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Rachel-P said:


> haha yeh just contact me ill give u a buzz  my lord i love early morning cardio gives me a right buzz for the day uno!!!!
> 
> hope so im only 20 so i got lots of time to catch up  xxx


I'm 20 as well but I don't think I've ever had your energy that early in the morning! :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

when i was on the cut i used to do 7 miles jog in the morning sometimes i used to get out for it at 4am .. i went one day in the snow lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> I'm 20 as well but I don't think I've ever had your energy that early in the morning! :bounce:


well u shud do boy!!!!!

look on me facebook early morning statuses shud get ya goin!!!!!!

lol just do it yeh all worth it  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> when i was on the cut i used to do 7 miles jog in the morning sometimes i used to get out for it at 4am .. i went one day in the snow lol


think were just all mental tbh x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MORNING GLORYYYYYYYYYYY!

haha!

hows evryone?

im just doing cardio woop woooooop then of to gym for a blast on bis n tris!

going low carbs now lost 3lbs since yday woop woop! and more lean already lets avit hey!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!

ECA and black coffee to get the day going!

my lord im so happy these days its great! haha!

i also hyper alot coz i had an eating disorder from age of 12-19 and its totaly dissapeared now thanks to bodybuilding but i loked myself in my room all time etc and made myself sick and starved etc so i didnt realli get a teen life, then i met an older man and moved in with him and he wasnt nice to me at all and so i spent alot of time crying in the room and now 2 months later im on me own and training for a comp no eating disorder im kinda learning to live and its foooooooookin awsome  sorry bout that little essay just thought it would explain a little more hyper ness 

and plus i love this training and look hehe!

give me 5-10 years ill be pro  hehe xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> MORNING GLORYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> haha!
> 
> ...


Morrrrnnniiiiinggggggggggggg!!! I wish i was doing cardio right now, im stuck at workk 8 - 2  

How can you be this upbeat at this time in the morning, and cutting too!!! your crazy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you have this level of enthusiasm all the time i have no doubt you will go far!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Morrrrnnniiiiinggggggggggggg!!! I wish i was doing cardio right now, im stuck at workk 8 - 2
> 
> How can you be this upbeat at this time in the morning, and cutting too!!! your crazy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If you have this level of enthusiasm all the time i have no doubt you will go far!!


mooooooooooooorning lol

did u read my post about whats happend? that would explain and ECA and black coffee  woop woop

ha just get hyper just keep smiling all ya need think ov training and blasting it yahhh!

wer ya working ? i got the day off wooooooooooohoooooo haha

no easter eggs tho not my thing anyways but id like the easter teddyes so i dont feel left out! haha!

yeh i hope to go far im guna try as hard as i can! my first comp 2 guna try be something to be scared of if u get me lol

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> mooooooooooooorning lol
> 
> did u read my post about whats happend? that would explain and ECA and black coffee  woop woop
> 
> ...


Yes just read it, certainly explains a few things and black coffee + ECA, WOW!! lol!!!

I work for eon on the telephone and sooooooooooo borrrrrrrrring today, least you have spoke on here, always gets me excited (in a none sexual way lol) reading your posts because your so full of life haha.

Ohhhh i have a massive easter egg form tomorrow, im cutting too so cannot wait for cheat day 

Yeah be good for you to make a big impact on your first show and then start getting recognised more, will be good for you!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Yes just read it, certainly explains a few things and black coffee + ECA, WOW!! lol!!!
> 
> I work for eon on the telephone and sooooooooooo borrrrrrrrring today, least you have spoke on here, always gets me excited (in a none sexual way lol) reading your posts because your so full of life haha.
> 
> ...


lol sure does but that life is OVER, new one had begun! kick **** 1 lol must be born 4 it! lol

ah yeh tht seems pretty boring i hate sitting down bored thats y i hate lifeguarding sooooooo much lol

haha yeh keep reading n if u see my facebook there even better!!!! haha! misses motivator! i should get a job init! haha!

oh DONT CHOKE ON UR CHOC EGG WILL YA! haha! im not cheating now i think im just aloud a few more clean carbs woopty doooo lmao! but i dont realli care! all worth it 

yeh hope i get recognized im gunna just do loads after this 1 lol be no stopping me hehe!

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol sure does but that life is OVER, new one had begun! kick **** 1 lol must be born 4 it! lol
> 
> ah yeh tht seems pretty boring i hate sitting down bored thats y i hate lifeguarding sooooooo much lol
> 
> ...


Ha ha, good to see you have turned things around! Your a lifeguard??? thats awesome!!!!!!

Ha ha ha, i wont choke on it, i wont even chew it, its going straight down the hatchett. When im cutting i have full cheat day every Saturday but im not cutting to compete and it doesnt really slow me down either.

Well the more competitions you do the more you will get recognised, im not on facebook so cant look but can imagine how crazy it is there LOL!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, good to see you have turned things around! Your a lifeguard??? thats awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Ha ha ha, i wont choke on it, i wont even chew it, its going straight down the hatchett. When im cutting i have full cheat day every Saturday but im not cutting to compete and it doesnt really slow me down either.
> 
> Well the more competitions you do the more you will get recognised, im not on facebook so cant look but can imagine how crazy it is there LOL!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


yeh ima lifeguard and fitness instructor and swimming teacher lol

lol yeh ino wot u mean my chiken n brocoli are like that now! i live for my oats in the morning and protein!!!! lol dream about em at night! hahahaha!

you cutting to compete?

you dont have facebook ARE U MAD!!!!!!!!! lol even my mums got facebook n me aunties n uncles! haha!

but yes they are very crazy haha! MOTIVATION BAYBEEE 

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> yeh ima lifeguard and fitness instructor and swimming teacher lol
> 
> lol yeh ino wot u mean my chiken n brocoli are like that now! i live for my oats in the morning and protein!!!! lol dream about em at night! hahahaha!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, im the same, i LOVE my oats in the morning!!!!!! God im hungry LOL!

No i dont compete and will be years untill i get to that level but im getting there lol.

I did have facebook for ages but things happened with the missus and i found some pics i didnt agree with so i said i will never go back on it now........

Are all your family completely bonkers then?? lol!!!!!!! If they are all like you, i can imagine how CRAZY it would be at get togethers LOL! You done your cardio yet?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, im the same, i LOVE my oats in the morning!!!!!! God im hungry LOL!
> 
> No i dont compete and will be years untill i get to that level but im getting there lol.
> 
> ...


lol aii im hungry do my early morning cardio 4 me oats! ha!

ah cool should get training to compete then hun!

and ahhhh i see yeh its **** like that init! my ex made me delete everyone bodybuilding and delete account or i had to watch him look at other girls infront ov me blah blah blah though they only helped me do this etc! never mind lol lad wont be controling me again if they dont trust me they no wer to go! i prefer training and doing comp  mwahahaha!

yeh my family r a bunch of loons but its all good were great haha! wouldnt change it for worllllllld!

xxxxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol aii im hungry do my early morning cardio 4 me oats! ha!
> 
> ah cool should get training to compete then hun!
> 
> ...


Well thats the idea, cant wait to compete and getting there, making good progress so we will see what happens 

Yeah that must have been ****, would hate to have someone try to control me!!! But at least your out of that now and can imagine you have learnt alot from it!!

Ha ha ha, your all MAD!!!!!!!!! when are you updating with progress pics, will be good to see how you are coming in..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

yeah ull do it! its awsome buzz uno ! woooop lol

im nearly dun cardio now and i cant feel my ass!!!!!!!! gym in bout hour bis n tris woooop woooop!

yeh learnt alot n i mean ALOT the past few years! for the best! no stopping me now 

yeh will be coming up more now coz ill be changing more in the last too weeks! not to sure wen ill be brave enuf for bikinis tho! lol

xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> yeah ull do it! its awsome buzz uno ! woooop lol
> 
> im nearly dun cardio now and i cant feel my ass!!!!!!!! gym in bout hour bis n tris woooop woooop!
> 
> ...


Yeah i can imagine, i have followed a proper competition diet with xarb up and water manipulation to see what it was like and i really enjoyed it.

Im in doing shoulders at 2 when i finish, cant wait, its my favourite day!!!

Yeah good, will have made you a stronger person and probably whats making you so determined to do what you are doing!

Ha ha, better be a bit braver, its easier posting them on here than standing on a stage in front of loads of people hahaha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

bis and tris DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  starving now!!! lol woop woop

time for food! then out and about theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen gym agen l8r happy days xxx


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, doing amazing Rachel you looking stunning and guna rock the stage when come to the big day!!  xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

blunos said:


> Hey, doing amazing Rachel you looking stunning and guna rock the stage when come to the big day!!  xx


lol u get to see webcam so u shud no beter than to say im stunning boy!!!! lol xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> bis and tris DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  starving now!!! lol woop woop
> 
> time for food! then out and about theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen gym agen l8r happy days xxx


Awesome! FOOOODDDDD, just had chicken and green beans, lovely, NOT!!!!

Just cardio later then??


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome! FOOOODDDDD, just had chicken and green beans, lovely, NOT!!!!
> 
> Just cardio later then??


hey heyyyyyy

lol yum yum!

yep cardio maybe bit of tummy  lol wooooop i just want food today haha!

guna eat tonz ov veg instead! lol xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> hey heyyyyyy
> 
> lol yum yum!
> 
> ...


Sounds good, think i will train abs after shoulders actually!

I struggle to get exited about the thought of eating loads of VEG!! lol.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good, think i will train abs after shoulders actually!
> 
> I struggle to get exited about the thought of eating loads of VEG!! lol.


uno me get exited bout anything!!!!! lol

yeh shoulders i did loadsa drop sets yday SMASSSSSSSH lol

yeh i love my abs being sore LOVE IT lol ima freak tho

xxx


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Rachel, you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind,

hey Rachel, hey Rachel

Oh Rachel, you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind,

hey Rachel, hey Rachel....

:lol: Sorry, this journal needed an outburst of song! :thumb:

I feel happy when I'm in this journal!  :thumb:

WOOOOOO!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> uno me get exited bout anything!!!!! lol
> 
> yeh shoulders i did loadsa drop sets yday SMASSSSSSSH lol
> 
> ...


HAHA yeah you definatly do LOL

I know what you mean, i LOVE doms.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Oh Rachel, you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind,
> 
> hey Rachel, hey Rachel
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ME too haha, i know where im coming now when im in a mood.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Oh Rachel, you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind,
> 
> hey Rachel, hey Rachel
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO woop wooop!!!!!

GOOD SONG! LOL

all smiles innit!

gotta keep smiling or the low carbs will get ya! and u cant let that happen coz they cant win! only u can win  xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> HAHA yeah you definatly do LOL
> 
> I know what you mean, i LOVE doms.


haha boooooooooyahhhhh!

lol i need another coffee wen i str8nd me hair me finks!!! haha!

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh god, MORE coffee........ Your mad!!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rachel, you are mental (in a good way) 

Imagine being trapped in an elevator with you :laugh:

Keep up the good work, I'll be following :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RedKola said:


> I want some of what you're on too! :lol:
> 
> Jeezo, *am knackered just reading this journal!* :lol:
> 
> Good luck for your comp Rachel! :thumb:


Its coz you're an old washed up piece of mutton  mwahaha

Good journal Rachel, very inspirational to others doing shows for the first time


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

heya everyone!!!!!!!!!!

todays resuuuuuults lol = hour cardio b4 bfast! then a big smash on bis n tris then i went shopping so a little walk around HAHA! wich by the way i bort a size 8 jumper top  and nearly cryed me eyes out with happyness GET UP THEEEEEEEEEEER!!!! just been for a nice run 3-4 miles worked at 60% and didnt stop once  lovin itttttttt, chiken and veg next and coffee! and watch tv then bed early for a 5am wake up for cardio! sounds good to me yaaaaaaaaah!

xxxx


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck with all rach


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

DB said:


> *Its coz you're an old washed up piece of mutton*  mwahaha
> 
> Good journal Rachel, very inspirational to others doing shows for the first time


 Am no *THAT* auld!!!! LMAO :lol:

pr**k :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> good luck with all rach


thanks  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeell guys!

dont ya just love lying in bed nowing uv had awsome day and smashed it woop wooooop haha!!!!

last meal in a mo and then sleepy timeeee!!!

have swapped a shift tomoz so im in at 8.30 am gym 6.30  treadmill and wave im thinkinnnng and stomach! hour smash cardio then a lil swim to relax me muscles then oatsssss woop woooooop! lol sounds like a plan batman!!!!!  hehe!

nice and relaxed tonight and dead chuffed with my run aswell and my new heart rate monitor thing i will work all cardio to that now so should be good FAT BURRRRRRRRRN hehe

hope everyones ok?

anyone else had eventfull day?

xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

4.30 AM CARDIO! CAN I GET A MOOOOOOOTIVATION!!!!!

lol start work 6.30am today!

so anyhoooo got me ECA and black coffee to keep me going lol then go get changed and go to work! will be in the gym in work this after noon treadmill tiiiiiiiiime haha!

early night or poss a nap if needed today though knowing me i wont lol ill be out seeing friends and family lol like always on a saturday! sunday is my day of rest ISH! ill stay in bed a bit longer but do my cardio still mwaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha!

cant wait till monday i LOVE mondays! start of the week training etc!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

im up early as well but i gotta work 6 till 6! wish i had your energy lol. fantastic journal and you are looking great!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> im up early as well but i gotta work 6 till 6! wish i had your energy lol. fantastic journal and you are looking great!


jeeeeeeeeeeeeez ****ty shift!

6.30-2.30 4 meeee thn mre cardiooo lol

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I did mine at 5 this morm... was so bloody starving cos its re feed day i was awake since three thinking about pizza and chips hahaha.... so guess whats for break now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> I did mine at 5 this morm... was so bloody starving cos its re feed day i was awake since three thinking about pizza and chips hahaha.... so guess whats for break now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


dave make ur own bloody journal!!!!

i got oats yuuuuuuuuuuuum x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i took eca at 4am and am off me t1ts hahaha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

mee toooooo haha! work now and then treadmill babyyyyyyyyyy!!!! haha! x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i got no more today just feeding up!! oh how i am going to enjoy it, not the sick bloated feeling that comes later tho hahaa...losing 2lb a week so all is good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mooooorrrninggggggggg!!! Glad to read your still doing well. My cheat day today so i havr already had a cream egg, mars bar, and then a McDonalds breakfast :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Is it your day to have more carbs today??


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Mooooorrrninggggggggg!!! Glad to read your still doing well. My cheat day today so i havr already had a cream egg, mars bar, and then a McDonalds breakfast :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Is it your day to have more carbs today??


moooooooooorning!

lol yeh thanks! and do you have to post that poison on my journal!!!!!! no im not lol 6 weeks out  need to shift as much fat as poss now! might have clean carbs later but prob not!

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> moooooooooorning!
> 
> lol yeh thanks! and do you have to post that poison on my journal!!!!!! no im not lol 6 weeks out  need to shift as much fat as poss now! might have clean carbs later but prob not!
> 
> xxx


Ahhhhhh thats a shame Rachel, because i have now had a twix, mars bar, and snickers, 2 cream eggs, an easter egg, mc d's breakfast and chicken and pasta. Feel sick!!!!!!!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

HOOOOOOOOME from work!!!!!

done an hour bike and an hour up hill fast walk on treadmill today n im DONE with exercise today unless its sexercise! haha! yeeeeeeee rite lol will be on the go pretty much al day today so cool cool! about to have chiken and veg woopy woooooop lol ECA and coffee then ill be all gud haha! im sooooooooooo hungry today my metabolism feels on fire! its kiiiiiiiiiiiillin me lol ima eat sum1 in a min!!!!!

xxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Mooooorrrninggggggggg!!! Glad to read your still doing well. My cheat day today so i havr already had a cream egg, mars bar, and then a McDonalds breakfast :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Is it your day to have more carbs today??


what a waste lol, ure doing ure body no good doing that and pigging out mate and you will strugle to loose last bits of fat around abs etc IMO due to massive insulin spikes all day.

Nothing wrong with a little bit of it at 1 point during the day.

No cheat for me either rach. 7 weeks to go and plenty still to shift.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Ahhhhhh thats a shame Rachel, because i have now had a twix, mars bar, and snickers, 2 cream eggs, an easter egg, mc d's breakfast and chicken and pasta. Feel sick!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


CHOKE DICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC K HEAD! CHOKE!

lol haha!

 why wud u wana be so mean to me? spesh wen i motivate u!!!

xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> what a waste lol, ure doing ure body no good doing that and pigging out mate and you will strugle to loose last bits of fat around abs etc IMO due to massive insulin spikes all day.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little bit of it at 1 point during the day.
> 
> No cheat for me either rach. 7 weeks to go and plenty still to shift.


True but its sooooo nice   towards the end of the cut (last 6 weeks) im very strict and able to get in good condition, this is just what works for me mate. :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hilly said:


> what a waste lol, ure doing ure body no good doing that and pigging out mate and you will strugle to loose last bits of fat around abs etc IMO due to massive insulin spikes all day.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little bit of it at 1 point during the day.
> 
> No cheat for me either rach. 7 weeks to go and plenty still to shift.


lol we cn be good together then!!!!

what comp u doing?

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> CHOKE DICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC K HEAD! CHOKE!
> 
> lol haha!
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, just letting you know how much better you are than me and more willpower


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol we cn be good together then!!!!
> 
> what comp u doing?
> 
> xxx


nabba north first timers. Im 7.5 weeks out in my avi pic and 7 weeks out this sunday.

u?????


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> True but its sooooo nice   towards the end of the cut (last 6 weeks) im very strict and able to get in good condition, this is just what works for me mate. :thumb:


 get it down ya, you cant get fat in a day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> nabba north first timers. Im 7.5 weeks out in my avi pic and 7 weeks out this sunday.
> 
> u?????


You look incredible for 7 weeks out mate, wow!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> You look incredible for 7 weeks out mate, wow!!!!


cheers mate probs another stone to come off yet tho to be in stage worth condition atleast


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Right Rachel-P, where are these bikini pics we have all been waiting to see? I'm dying here.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> get it down ya, you cant get fat in a day


My thoughts exactly, its all going down the hatchet, im not even started yet!!

sorry for hijack Rachel


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> cheers mate probs another stone to come off yet tho to be in stage worth condition atleast


 mg: mg: mg: mg:

going to be peeled mate!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hehe no bikini pics yet!!!!!! lol barbie is workin her butt off first then ill put progress ones to mke meself feel better ha! or i might just make u all go to the show n see me in bikini so no pics! hmmmm wat to do wat to do! lol xx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i've got one so will post it


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i've got one so will post it


dont bother dave i will flip with u


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Going to the show may actually be a better idea...then I can take some pictures for myself...mwhahahh.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> dont bother dave i will flip with u


 get ready its coming!!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Going to the show may actually be a better idea...then I can take some pictures for myself...mwhahahh.


ther u go en yea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Kezz said:


> i've got one so will post it


This man knows how to wind a girl up :lol: :lol: too easy!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> get ready its coming!!!!


i will seriousli flip


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> This man knows how to wind a girl up :lol: :lol: too easy!


 he has actualli got a few pics from a few weeks ago in a bikini like!!! i will see my ****!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Go on Rach, let him put them up. All mates here!lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Go on Rach, let him put them up. All mates here!lol


nope


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


>


not too far off is it dave!!!!! lol

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> nope


Yeah nothing we havent seen before Rachel ha ha ha! :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

haha if u look at my pic and then the barbie it looks similar haha x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the bikini like then? Give us an image in our heads....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> What is the bikini like then? Give us an image in our heads....


either baby pink or baby blue with lotsa SPARKLES x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guyyyyyyyyyyyys!

summary of today!!!!! i had 30g extra carbs today for a little carb up (oats) nothing major need to shift fat as much as poss now!

hour bike this morning and hour treadmill high incline fast walk!

all good in the hood!!!! hate weekends though i love mon-fri training lol

stayin in ma m8s tonight gonna watch few films and then bed early nice rest then wake up and go 4 a run me thinks!

hows evry1?

xxx


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I am feeling the fattest I have ever felt. I committed the first cardinal sin in 24 days and had a KFC..I need beaten with a big stick.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I am feeling the fattest I have ever felt. I committed the first cardinal sin in 24 days and had a KFC..I need beaten with a big stick.


pass me the stick fat boy!!!!!!!

lol xx


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

That is it though, I am never eating fast food again...EVER. What a dose of **** it was. As I've been eating so healthily for the past three and a bit weeks, I actually feel sick.

What is more scary is that I have only 35 days left of my 2 month challenge. 35 days to get stacked and ripped. I've decidced that if I achieve my goal I will even pose in a sparkly baby pink bikini...just for you.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> That is it though, I am never eating fast food again...EVER. What a dose of **** it was. As I've been eating so healthily for the past three and a bit weeks, I actually feel sick.
> 
> What is more scary is that I have only 35 days left of my 2 month challenge. 35 days to get stacked and ripped. I've decidced that if I achieve my goal I will even pose in a sparkly baby pink bikini...just for you.


lol yeh u will feel sick after iv beaten u with the stick haha!

whats the challenge en?

lol yeh do it! pink sparkles rule!!!

x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Challenge is to see how much lean muscle I could put on in 60 days. 24 down with 35 to go and the result pictures posted on the final day.

I'm making ok progress but the next 35 days is the big push with a VERY strict diet and workout plan...lots of cardio and high rep, low weight sessions using free weights.

I reckon I can make you spit out your protein shake when you see the pics in 35 days!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Very pretty girl with great drive and potential.

If you keep it up i can't see why you couldn't become some thing very special in the fitness industry!

I love your enthusiasm it actually boosts me up at times lol.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Very pretty girl with great drive and potential.
> 
> If you keep it up i can't see why you couldn't become some thing very special in the fitness industry!
> 
> I love your enthusiasm it actually boosts me up at times lol.


im not pretty but giv me 6 weeks ill be half decent i promise 

drive i do have im soooo looking foreward hehe!

yeh i hope to become something good! im on my level 3 gym now too wouldnt mind being PT woop woop!

hehe yay glad i boost ya  xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalalalalalalala


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Confused Coffee for protein powder? lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Confused Coffee for protein powder? lol


im perminanetli confused haha mite av sniffd the protein tho ha no i just thort id add some random b4 bed ha

x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya hun, keep up the good work, your doing fab. Nothing wrong with a bit of pink lol xx


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> im perminanetli confused haha mite av sniffd the protein tho ha no i just thort id add some random b4 bed ha
> 
> x


whenever there's white powder on my kitchen top I get excited, but it always turns out to be protein powder 

shouldn't you be asleep, or not training tomorrow?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guyyyyyyyyyyyys!

justr been for a nice early morning cardio run  and personal bested it aint ran it in monthsssss!!! haha woop woop!

love the fact theres people hungover and ill this morning and im fiiiiiiiiit and fiiiiiiiiiiiiine hahaha! and yes being different is awsome haha!

6 weekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks woop woop

xxx


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

Great stuff hun, ya gota love being different  xx


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> hey guyyyyyyyyyyyys!
> 
> justr been for a nice early morning cardio run  and personal bested it aint ran it in monthsssss!!! haha woop woop!
> 
> ...


LOL

6 week to kick ass  keep it up.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERRRRRRRRRS 

hope everyones ok!!!!!

im just on the machiiiiiiiiiiiine off **** death! lol workin 70%ish at mo! eeeek !

im hyper listening to the oldies from wen i was younger like steps and stuff haha GIMP! o well hehe!

well everyone better be proud ov me i spent the whole day meeting the lad im seeings family in a BBQ yesturday and i was well behaved shakes and chiken!!!! BOOO YAH!!!

i loved yesturday watching the others hungover whilst i went for run and came back and was all hyper haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha!

gotta love this dont ya!!!! being diffrent n all!

anyhooo i LOVE mondays! i get so motivated and smash cardio and legs and abs mondays to set up for the week ahead! LOVES IT!

6 weeks now of tough cookie work!!!!!! low carbs , high protein lets avit!!!!!

haha my step dad this morning went FCUKIN HELL RACH LOOK AT UR MUSCLES! u skinny cow lol so must be working lmao!

anyhooo im gabbling on now haha!

hope everyones ok 

comment for chat 

xxxx


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning Rachel, great u did behalve well with the family thing, guess I didn't lol, took a nose dive into local deserts thing and spent getting fat ester.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Morning Rachel, great u did behalve well with the family thing, guess I didn't lol, took a nose dive into local deserts thing and spent getting fat ester.


morning hun!

yeh greeeat  haha! and in the night my friends were drinking i stayed ther and i didnt even have a sip! lol nose dive haha! fatttty ! lol jokes!

well just do more cardio today for punishment then yah!!!!

x


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> morning hun!
> 
> yeh greeeat  haha! and in the night my friends were drinking i stayed ther and i didnt even have a sip! lol nose dive haha! fatttty ! lol jokes!
> 
> ...


Been rope jumping already untill u replied :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Got an idea Rachel....change in Avi pic surely means you can post those bikini pics now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Got an idea Rachel....change in Avi pic surely means you can post those bikini pics now?


Someone's persistent :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

You've got to keep her motivated.............thats what I'm sticking to.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys

lol will u shurup bout the bikini pics mwahahaha! ull wait and see or cum watch may! haha! ill do it in few weeks get loada progress pics on go! hehe!

done hour early morning cardio! smashed legs OUCH! and then 40 stepper 20 crosstrainer! wooooooop! food ate being chiken n brocoli, rest of meals cooking! going to have rest in bed watching dvds for a bit now!!!! lol redy 4 bike l8r!  6 weeks smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash.

and mess bout on facebook and ukm ov couuuuurse haha

xxxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I hope I have as much energy as you when I come to diet....though fkin doubt it!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I hope I have as much energy as you when I come to diet....though fkin doubt it!


ECA , coffee , good people around u and a buzz for the show! ull be sound  xxxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Got an idea Rachel....change in Avi pic surely means you can post those bikini pics now?


It's a journal, not a place to nag for half naked pics. Sure if she wanted perverts like you bashing one out to pictures of her in a bikini she'd post them. If you're that desperate then there's google images.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> It's a journal, not a place to nag for half naked pics. Sure if she wanted perverts like you bashing one out to pictures of her in a bikini she'd post them. If you're that desperate then there's google images.


thanks 4 that lol 

they bash 1 out over my pic n be the last fink they ever did i tell u now! lol

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

peeeeeeeeeps what colour bikini u think? baby blue sparkles or baby pink sparkles? im ded stuck! lol

x


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

WRT said:


> It's a journal, not a place to nag for half naked pics. Sure if she wanted perverts like you bashing one out to pictures of her in a bikini she'd post them. If you're that desperate then there's google images.


Thanks for your advice, I've been following this journal and I wouldn't say that I am nagging at all. I think that I was encouraging Rachel to show us all her progress that she has made.

As for being a perverted individual who bashes one out to pictures of half naked women in thier journal pics....I'm not a member of the Adult Lounge like so many other innocent people on this site.

Once again..thanks for the advice but I'm old enough to be responsible for my own actions.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Thanks for your advice, I've been following this journal and I wouldn't say that I am nagging at all. I think that I was encouraging Rachel to show us all her progress that she has made.
> 
> As for being a perverted individual who bashes one out to pictures of half naked women in thier journal pics....I'm not a member of the Adult Lounge like so many other innocent people on this site.
> 
> Once again..thanks for the advice but I'm old enough to be responsible for my own actions.


'Come on, give us just a mental image of the colour' or whatever you said

Sounds like encouragement mate ( not ) , Agree with WRT.

Well done Rachel, Mint attitude  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Rachel-P said:


> peeeeeeeeeps what colour bikini u think? baby blue sparkles or baby pink sparkles? im ded stuck! lol
> 
> x


Blue


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> 'Come on, give us just a mental image of the colour' or whatever you said
> 
> Sounds like encouragement mate ( not ) , Agree with WRT.
> 
> Well done Rachel, Mint attitude  x


Spoken by another member of the AL, that place of white driven snow.

Sorry that the fun police have a problem with comments in jest. Rachel is an intelligent lady as you know and takes my comments as they are intended....being funny.

Perhaps draw some smiley faces on your db's next time your lifting, develop a sense of humour.

Rachel, sorry for having to justify myself on your journal. I would rather not have to.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

ok guys shurup now lol and baby blue it is!

my journal aint 4 bikering i mean cum on u seen the size on my guns ill beast u all hahahahaha!

thanks 4 support evry1!

im kinda dyin at the mo! lol YES ME NOT HYPER!!! haha well i kinda am in the head but not in the body lol bin in bed watchin dvds i aint got no oooomf need roket up me bum or sumin! hard day legs tho! and im hungry ALL the time today! doesnt help when your on your monthly apearence grrrr lol craving sweeter foods!!! jeeeepers ha! its ok tho 2 meals left chiken n veg and then protein ! lovely jubly hey! lol

have staff training in the morning 6.30am then gym then oats then i might train at night weights chest booooooom lol

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey hey guys quik update!

IM FCUKING STARVING TODAY! lol my metabolism goin mental on me!!!!!!

round 3 cardio now! always mash it on a monday with tons of cardio ! after weekend of higher carbs, total **** sore today! lol

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am too!!! why did i say i would diet with you!!! hahahaha ..... its ace really


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i am too!!! why did i say i would diet with you!!! hahahaha ..... its ace really


COZ WERE A TEAM DAVEY POO 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just dropping in to have a read, felt shocking as ive just got into work but your enthusiasm has cheered me up again haha. Glad to see your still as hyper as ever!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> COZ WERE A TEAM DAVEY POO
> 
> xxxxxxxx


 just obliterated my quads, 15 sets 20 reps in 19 minutes!! feel sick now.... awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> just obliterated my quads, 15 sets 20 reps in 19 minutes!! feel sick now.... awesome!!! :thumb:


Wow, im not surprised you feel sick!!! They burning?? :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do feel sick lol... finished off with 30 mins on the bike.. hams and calf tonight and more cardio


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i do feel sick lol... finished off with 30 mins on the bike.. hams and calf tonight and more cardio


Rather you than me mate. Doing cardio this morning after nailing legs yesterday was such hard work!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey peopleeeeeee sorry ima bit late today lol

i been to staff training in the pool then i did my hour cardio 40 tredmill 20 wave machine that b*stard machine burns ya ass lol

i feel loads leaner i have 6 pack lines today and my arms are out more woooop wooooop I LOVE IT!!!! should change alot over 6 weeks now will be awsome stuff!!!!

dave u shud do ur own journal on ea ov ur progress and picz n stuff uno n we cn all rape ur page and ask 4 bikini photos !!! lol all be in gym 3.30pm r u in a good mood or a bad 1? lol so i no the kind ov beastin ima get? haha! BLUE RAZZZZZ!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i just add a bit of hardcore training into barbies journal !!!! toughen it up a bit lol... may get in my bikini later and take some pics hahaha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> lol i just add a bit of hardcore training into barbies journal !!!! toughen it up a bit lol... may get in my bikini later and take some pics hahaha


hehe bodybuilding barbie!!!! 

im ready for a beasting its ok!

hey dave im being a ring girl on june 12th for richard hopkins  so ill have to keep in shape wooop haha ! be an experience wont it! for the MMA thingy n walk round with plaque in each thingy lol

i watched bruno b4 with geno my lord its your kinda film dave u n nige all over HAHA jokes

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

where is the tournament?? cheltenham??


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> where is the tournament?? cheltenham??


dunnnnnno he said get a ticket off chris 

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah just give chris a shout then


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hello there body building barbie  great job!, glad those abs lines r poppin out!

You look lovely in your new avatar as well  id offer to get pictures out on here, but i think pics of me in my mankini would surely result in a ban.

Cheers for the pm btw, good to return the favour and make yer smile 

Stay crazy ya crazy lady 

Tiny


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i do feel sick lol... finished off with 30 mins on the bike.. hams and calf tonight and more cardio


lol was meant to be 20mins but we were to busy chatting away haha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahah yea for sure.... neded to wait extra time for nausea to go after legs lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> hello there body building barbie  great job!, glad those abs lines r poppin out!
> 
> You look lovely in your new avatar as well  id offer to get pictures out on here, but i think pics of me in my mankini would surely result in a ban.
> 
> ...


heeeeeeeeeeeeeey ken!!!! lmao jokes

yeh all gud thnkiw!

and ta barbie it is yeh not me!!!! haha jokes it is me.

mankini haha im sure borat would b proud!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evry1

ok well barbie had a moment just now for about an hour i just wanted to cry n be a big baby lol felt like i looked awfull etc what a moment hey!!!! had meal 4 and now im on me exercise bike hammering it feel better now 

how is everyone?

i have new lines training chest today i was pretty shoked lol and veins in my shoulders :S haha!

done hour this morning 40 treadmill 20 bike, trained chest 20 stepper and now got me butt on bike before bed lol

jeeeeeeeeeeez haha

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeey ken!!!! lmao jokes
> 
> yeh all gud thnkiw!
> 
> ...


Oh god i actually have a pic of me in a mankini before i ever trained, horrendous haha. I am taking it to tunisia in June, the missus doesnt know yet LOL.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh god i actually have a pic of me in a mankini before i ever trained, horrendous haha. I am taking it to tunisia in June, the missus doesnt know yet LOL.


LOVE IT haha!

them things make me giggle!!!!

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> LOVE IT haha!
> 
> them things make me giggle!!!!
> 
> x


I dont think the missus will love it when i turn up at the pool with it, bits hanging out all over the place, oops HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont think the missus will love it when i turn up at the pool with it, bits hanging out all over the place, oops HAHAHAHA.


TRIPPLE DARE U!!!

haha if lad im seein did tht id **** meself laffin! haha

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> TRIPPLE DARE U!!!
> 
> haha if lad im seein did tht id **** meself laffin! haha
> 
> x


Its a done deal, ill try and take pics to prove it hahaha. She will laugh her head off because she wont be expecting it LOL


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Its a done deal, ill try and take pics to prove it hahaha. She will laugh her head off because she wont be expecting it LOL


lol do it!

haha yeh nout else she can do hey u never no it might be a fetish and she might just take u to the hotel room and have her way with u !!!

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol do it!
> 
> haha yeh nout else she can do hey u never no it might be a fetish and she might just take u to the hotel room and have her way with u !!!
> 
> x


I doubt thats the reaction i will get but we shall see.

How are you today, as hyper as ever??

Diet taking its toll on me, im buggered!!!!!!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I doubt thats the reaction i will get but we shall see.
> 
> How are you today, as hyper as ever??
> 
> Diet taking its toll on me, im buggered!!!!!!!


Should we not rename this thread to the Rachel and Kieren thread


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Should we not rename this thread to the Rachel and Kieren thread


Sorry Dagman lol.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeey ken!!!! lmao jokes
> 
> yeh all gud thnkiw!
> 
> ...


Very Nice  ?










lol

The first time i saw someone wearing one of these in real life, i assumed one of his mates had given him an atomic wedgie, and wondered why he wasn't freeing himself :innocent:

Ken

X


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiya evryone!!!

todays update! well im sooooooo happy lol long story but beat a bully basicly mwahaha! 

hour run on treadmill early morning cardio this morning and blast on abs and stretching, worked 9-5 then went to the gym 5.30 SMAAAAAAAAAAASHED back feel well good! upper body cumin out well good now!!!! woop woop now hour bike hammering it baybeeeeeeeee!!!!!! haha

gota love walking into the gym and ur ex shouting 'your a dirty f*ucking s*ut' and having a massiv go at u hey! lol its ok for the first time in my life i had ago back so all gud! and now its given me MOTIVATIOOOOOOOOOON  haha! adreniline is an awsome thing!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiya evryone!!!
> 
> todays update! well im sooooooo happy lol long story but beat a bully basicly mwahaha!
> 
> ...


Evening mad head!!

You cant keep doing this to us ya know. Telling us how well your coming in without pics to prove it! Sounds like you have had a good day. Keep ploughing away, it will all be well worth it!!!!!

p.s the ex is obviously getting very frustrated at how awesome you look haha.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Evening mad head!!
> 
> You cant keep doing this to us ya know. Telling us how well your coming in without pics to prove it! Sounds like you have had a good day. Keep ploughing away, it will all be well worth it!!!!!
> 
> p.s the ex is obviously getting very frustrated at how awesome you look haha.


hehe i will next week i pwooooomise 

and yeh im hyper kid tonight lol

mad head i like it lol

i cudnt give flyin f*ck what rong with him he cn stay out me life ! lol took enuf **** n now i fight back i got a right gob on me today never new i had the power of the bitch! lol

but yeah training etc going good now im exiiiiiiited  cant wait for the weekend either !!! got a sunday smash instore! gym and swim  xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> hehe i will next week i pwooooomise
> 
> and yeh im hyper kid tonight lol
> 
> ...


sounds good, amazing what training can do for your confidence eh?? Well keep at it, cant wait to see how you come in comp time, hope you do well and all your committment pays off. Your work ethic is excellent!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> sounds good, amazing what training can do for your confidence eh?? Well keep at it, cant wait to see how you come in comp time, hope you do well and all your committment pays off. Your work ethic is excellent!!


yeh for sure!

the eating disorder noked me right down! now im high in the sky hehe!

yeh i hope its good too we shall seeee  lol

just guna keep it up and work hard! and keep smiling! enjoy it 

woop wooooooop

xxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Kezz said:


> lol i just add a bit of hardcore training into barbies journal !!!! toughen it up a bit lol... *may get in my bikini later and take some pics* hahaha


See, this is what everyone's waiting for...the big guy get's looked at before the pretty girl, we all know that :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Well done for having a go rachel! Hes just getting ****ed off at what hes missing, jealous bastard, im surprised someone else in that gym didn't smack him one, would have happened in both the gyms ive trained in.

Progress Progress  im sure i come here just so u can make me feel lazy before a workout lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone! sorry taken me so long to write!

i have had a MANIC day! i was sat in work doing my level 3 gym work and i recieved a phone call saying my nains had a massive bleed and rushed to hospital (body rejecting cancer) so basicly if had to train around that today woke up and went to gym as normal hour treadmill and abs then i recieved the phone call dave was kind enough to let me use the gym wen it was closed to smash shoulders then i spent from like 2pm-9pm with my nain, must say one of the worst days of my life the next 24 hours are most crutial and if her body doesnt buck up then the worst is gonna happen 

but i was talking to her about this and now im gonna do this for her no matter what!!!! so i just come home now and got on me bike for the hour cardio! my diet has bin spot on all day too! FIRST PLACE FOR U NAINI  xxxxxxxxx

sorry had bit of a day lol but im guna keep strong I CAN DO THIS! and i know if anything happends to her she will watch over me and help me!

hope everyone is ok and training well? xxx


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with ur nan rachel, hope she gets well soon, well done for drawing strength from the trials in your life. I wish i were as strong as u r barbie 

Yer training is all going great here, even tho im dreaming of carbs


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like you had a tough day...I hope she gets better quickly! Keep going!

What part of North Wales are you in?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

As tiny said, thoughts are with your Nan 

I lost one nan through emphasymia and my other nan is now battling through cancer too..not good but your mindset still seems positive - keep it that way! x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> My thoughts are with ur nan rachel, hope she gets well soon, well done for drawing strength from the trials in your life. I wish i were as strong as u r barbie
> 
> Yer training is all going great here, even tho im dreaming of carbs


way i see it now is how selfish would i be to go back to my old ways of the eating disorder making myself sick basiclly killing myself out of choice when shes there on her death bed not wanting to go anywer, i just cudnt do it and i wont let myself go depressed again and be ill for about 6 months i cum off antidepressants for good now never again, im a stronger person gods just trialing me and im gunna battle them  and im guna do this for her she always wanted me to do well so i will 

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Sounds like you had a tough day...I hope she gets better quickly! Keep going!
> 
> What part of North Wales are you in?


north 

yeah i did but its only gona make me stronger as a person! 

x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Verrrrry helpful  near Conwy then I'm guessing.

I was only asking because I was up North for the last week, should have checked for a gym first I suppose. Though it would have been too far away anyway.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Aw gutted for your nan Rachel! :sad:

Hope she pulls through ok!

Chin up! 

xXx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey hey peoplessss!

hour n half cardio dun 900 cals burnt (worked to heart rate monitor of fat burning 60-80% lalalala! bis n tris SMASHHHHHHHHED! woop woop! gonna see me nain now and then cardio tonight  stepping it all up a gear now 4 weeks of hardcore baybeeee! things are coming along awsome now too woop woop gonna make daddy dave proud!!!!!! lol ALL FOR U NAINIIIIII 1ST PLACE FOR HER  hehehe!

hope everyone is ok and smashing it tooo

xxxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Been reading your journal for a couple of weeks now since someonementioned it in another thread. You're drive is really inspiring, I can't train like you are. Don't let anything knock you, though you sound like you have most of it licked anyway! keep smiling:thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Rykard said:


> Been reading your journal for a couple of weeks now since someonementioned it in another thread. You're drive is really inspiring, I can't train like you are. Don't let anything knock you, though you sound like you have most of it licked anyway! keep smiling:thumbup1:


were was i mentioned???? lemmie seeeee lol

lol woop wooooooop!

thing is its great this lifestyle saved me from ALOT

and i find my body changing a right buzz 

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> were was i mentioned???? lemmie seeeee lol
> 
> lol woop wooooooop!
> 
> ...


See, your marketing yourself and getting mentioned already which is what its about. :thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiya evryone!!!
> 
> todays update! well im sooooooo happy lol long story but beat a bully basicly mwahaha!
> 
> ...


Thought i heard that being shouted lol!just kept my head down


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Thought i heard that being shouted lol!just kept my head down


lol fogot ya was ther! yeh he was shoutin at me lol idiot he is! lol x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> See, your marketing yourself and getting mentioned already which is what its about. :thumbup1:


what does that mean? lol

i int evn seen the thread i wana seeeeee



x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> what does that mean? lol
> 
> i int evn seen the thread i wana seeeeee
> 
> ...


I mean people are mentioning you from reading this thread so you will get noticed more.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS!!!!!!

hour here i goooooooooooooooo  boom boom POW! lol sorry  im just dead happy my nains back out of hospital and im looking 100% better these days my loooooord i lovvvvvve u ! haha! im exited now eeeeeeeeeeek! just to get on the stage will be amazing wont it! ill prob be the crapest on ther coz its a good show but least i done it  get me medal haha! i love this training and dieting ! i cant wait till i learn what i can from this 1 and blast another 

have alot to do today actualli im cardio'in it now then i gota get me **** together and go to ma nains and do cleaning etc for her  then ill pop off to watch the other half play footy when the carer is ther and then go back hopefully getting my extensions sorted tonight 5ish too!  thennnnn harry potters on tv so ill go other halfs n watch that haha might do a bit of dressing up to go with the theme! haha wat a fetish! JOOOOOOOOOKES!!!!

hope everyone is ok and smashing it 

xxx


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

m really glad to hear about ur nan Rach  thats fantastic news!

Enjoy ur harry potter in a hermione costume  lol


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS!!!!!!
> 
> hour here i goooooooooooooooo  boom boom POW! lol sorry  im just dead happy my nains back out of hospital and im looking 100% better these days my loooooord i lovvvvvve u ! haha! im exited now eeeeeeeeeeek! just to get on the stage will be amazing wont it! ill prob be the crapest on ther coz its a good show but least i done it  get me medal haha! i love this training and dieting ! i cant wait till i learn what i can from this 1 and blast another
> 
> ...


Reading your morning posts makes me always wonder how much noise u make in real life :lol:

jk

keep it up and have a great day.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone sorry i aint been on

i have just had the worst 6 hours of my life been in hospital all day with my nain she had another massive bleed and nothing they could do so i spent about 4-5 hours just waiting for her to pass held her hand through it all possibly the worst day of my life i handeld it really well in the hospital just keep getting flash backs of her gargling n foaming at mouth etc now so its kinda kicking in im absoloutely mashed!!!! but i cant go sleep.

also decided to carry on with the comp diet and train alot harder and diet alot harder aim for first place for me nain!! obv not today i didnt diet well i barely ate etc now im starvin am guna have sum chocolate prob i need it iv had such a nuts day! i got given a neclace on her death bed and im guna wear it or have it on me on the day of comp just so i know shes with me!

anyhows

hope everyones ok!

will be up for cardio in morning 

xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Keep going rach, you can do this hun

Take care

E x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

hiya Rachel,

Keep strong hun, thinking of you

T xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morning evryone,

kinda stayed in bed longer today, im on the exercise bike now for an hour, i think im worse today than i was yesturday seeing it all i cnt stop crying but i feel like somethings pushing me to do this, its her ino if she saw me crying id get a slap or ****ed with the walkin stick lol so i think 1st place is for her 4 sure!

i keep seeing flash backs of her gargling and foaming etc its horrible but i think yday i kinda just took it all well now evrythings sinking in im like ooops! argh!

legs today too ill prob cry thru all that lol WIMP!

i think ill be pretty messed up in the head for a few days now but im guna still do this i need to iv worked to hard to give up! QUITERS NEVER WIN, WINNERS NEVER QUIT!

xxxxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good attitude, keep strong!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Good attitude, keep strong!


just doing last hour cardio now diet was spot on today im doing this for her now its given me such a kick up the ****, x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morning evryone!

early morning cardiooo  woop wooooop lol

hope evryones ok! i have legs and chest this morning wooooooooooooop wooooooooop,

my legs r sore today after walkin all over hills and stuff yesturday, was nice though cleared my head alot  though i was in flip flops ha! wat a tit!!  its ok coz my bf was too haha!

going to the chapel of rest today to say my goodbyes not to sure how thats going to be i think ill be ok coz i was sat next to her when she died and was talking to her for a bit on my own till i thort i saw her top move and **** meself and shouted evry1 in, then evry1 was howling at me lol i rekun she did it on purpose! she h8ed me crying for her. lol bless her!

i am on lowwwwwww carbs now i havent got a pic yet i shall deffo get one soon for u guys 

im freaking out each day i have no clothes that fit me anymore i need to keep remembering thats a good thing lol well not if i have to walk round naked it int!!! haha

xxxxxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

This morning


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope things went well at the chapel mate, Bless her and bless you too ya bubbley lil bird 

And the Pic - wow barbie  YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!!! :wub: Your waist is so small babe! You have a beautiful shape 

Well Done!



> im freaking out each day i have no clothes that fit me anymore i need to keep remembering thats a good thing lol *well not if i have to walk round naked it int!!!* haha


Tinyguy grabs his heart pills at the the thought, then goes for an ice cold shower to calm down.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

cheers , dave cn u put the quater turn one on the side one plz  my ass looks huge in this photo tho ha! n me face funny ah well! evrythings working well now getting smaller and leaner each day its great! im keeping my chin up! all for me nan now  xxxx


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> my ass looks huge in this photo tho


lol ur ass does not look huge m8


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

you are in really good shape there rachel

keep up the good work

:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> its ok coz *my bf* was too haha!





TinyGuy said:


> Tinyguy grabs his heart pills at the the thought, then goes for an ice cold shower to calm down.


"Tinyguy stares in disgust and stops trying to hit on Rachel":lol: :lol:

Sorry to hear about your nan, keep focused. I'm sure she'll be looking down on you and be proud of you


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> "Tinyguy stares in disgust and stops trying to hit on Rachel"


Awwww WRT make Tinyguy Sad :sad:

:laugh: Nah, i did think that the number of male posters in her thread dropped severely after the first mention of her bf tho lol

Tbh i just think shes a really nice lass (even if her spedometer is stuck at 1000mph :whistling: ) , and i find this thread to be quite inspirational, especially for when everything seems like its an effort and 5kg plates feel like 20s.

I quite like reading hillys as well for his ridiculous henchness and bettyboos for the fact that she lifts more than me! lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol u guys make me chuckle, my bf doesnt mind he thinks its flattering for him ha he has no intrest in bodybuilding really hes a football guy, he just likes the way i look lol so ur all ok,

glad i inspire u with my motor mouth lol i just love being happy and hyper and motivated! lol,

yeh i know my nains watching me and supporting me all the way shes giving me an extra boost each day all for her  plus shed kick my **** if she thort id quit like i said before QUITTERS NEVER WIN, WINNERS NEVER QUIT  and im no looser  guna smash the next 5 weeks and make people proud 

i just been on a nice walk with my friend cleared my head alot was bout 3-4 miles in the nice sunshine, i have an hour cardio b4 bed tonight think ill sleep like a log tonight im bloody nakerd lol think its emotionali tho hehe!

RIP NAIN LOVE YOOOOOOU 

xxxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> "Tinyguy stares in disgust and stops trying to hit on Rachel":lol: :lol:


You really can't help yourself can you :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey heyyyyyyyy!

last hour cardio , food then beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed

im on a mad 1 tonight  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hello evryone!!!!

im doing me cardio now watching alvin and the chipmunks 2! bet u aint herd of that 1 b4 ey ey!!!!! lol haha o well !!

guna hammer cardio this morning then sort the food out for the day, got quite a long day appointment 10.30 am to sort funeral stuff out etc, then to sum1 else then wait for her body to be moved then go see her in chapel of rest etc etc! so gym tonight it will be. brave boots on today 

im loosing really good now so its grand 

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MORNING mad head!!!! Just checking up on your progress, coming in amazingly on the photo, tiny waist!

Me and Leanne just back in work from Prague, enjoyed 3 days of eating complete junk!! lol.

Looking excellent, keep it up Rachel, not long now!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning evry1!

woken up in a craker of a mood! considering the day i have ahead! 

hour cardio now! back and bis in the gym after! then 1pm the games start hey! have to go down to chapel of rest and put a photo of me and my mum in her grave like she wanted etc, sort out a pic of me and her that her friend wants blowing up on the coffin be what she wanted though the pic of me and her is real nice, chose the songs yesturday too there really nice, my names on the death certificate so thats quite personal so i have to help deal with things now  never mind and shes all worth it.

my training and diet is coming along awsome  loosing well  leaning out really well 

xxxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning evry1!
> 
> woken up in a craker of a mood! considering the day i have ahead!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you have things sorted. Its horrible when someone in your family passes away but it sounds as though you are coping remarkably well (especialy considering your dieting lol). Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hello everyone!

had a weird day went to the chapel of rest and it KILLED me! was the worst experience in the world! anyways i just want the whole thing over with now the funeral etc, its becoming a bit ov an overload, anyways shes worth it even more so kikin butt in this comp 4 her! 

just on the bike for my PM cardio hour now! happy days hey lol im friggin starving!!!! haha!

plannage for tomoz im up 6.30am ish then to works gym for an hour treadmill early morning cardio  then working 9-1pm then i think i have last bit of paper work and bank stuff to sort out with the funeral then training shoulders tomoz LOVE shoulders!

can not wait to get to bed tonight im bloody nakerd! the past week has just taken it out of me! but keep going rachhhhhh 

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone!

today been a gud day!

hour run on treadmill, 30 min wave machine then i went to see me boyfriend theeeeeeeen batterd shoulders!!! had me shake before i am now on me last cardio hour  then food then BED! lol im bloody nakerd! the last week has just mega cort up with me !

no1 writes on here any more  x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

I would write something but you called me a fat bastard on f/book yesterday so im in a huff! Lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> hey evryone!
> 
> today been a gud day!
> 
> ...


Coincidentally since you said you had a bf:lol: How long til show time?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> I would write something but you called me a fat bastard on f/book yesterday so im in a huff! Lol


lol mwahahaha! ill beast ur **** in the gym if u dont write on here!!!! ima good runner too so u wudnt get far! lol well u cudnt run anyways ur **** wud drag on floor hahahaha! x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> lol mwahahaha! ill beast ur **** in the gym if u dont write on here!!!! ima good runner too so u wudnt get far! lol well u cudnt run anyways ur **** wud drag on floor hahahaha! x


True im hardly ever in the gym tho, to busy eating pizzas..


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Coincidentally since you said you had a bf:lol: How long til show time?


why since i said i had bf? lol o well! and urmmmm may 16th ill work it out when im not having a blonde day its roughly 4-5 weeks 

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> True im hardly ever in the gym tho, to busy eating pizzas..


lucky sod! lol

when u in gym next? shud av session wit me dave can smash u aswell lol feel my pain! x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> lucky sod! lol
> 
> when u in gym next? shud av session wit me dave can smash u aswell lol feel my pain! x


Monday morning now! Dave cant keep up with me he's tried in the past


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Monday morning now! Dave cant keep up with me he's tried in the past


why did u winge did u ? lol cudnt do it?

least next time u see me in gym i wont be getting shouted at lol

x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

..........still here!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> ..........still here!


what tht mean?

x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> no1 writes on here any more  x


This, maybe? :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeeeey evryone!

i had such a good weekend my friend had bout 5 of us over and we had SUCH A LAF! karaoked it all night lol no alcohol and we were still crakers!!!! haha! was such a good night! i did loadsa cardio yesturday too  this morning i went for a run as soon as i got up, love the fact on a sunday morning when im doing cardio thers people who r in bed after drinkin a whole loada cals and eating aloada kebabs lol n im out runnning 

my bf bort me flowers yesturday i cuda cried lol bless im  pink roses me faaaaaaave!

funeral on weds but im guna train in the morning i have to keep it up for her!

bort a new pair of leggins the other day SIZE 8 yes ino SIZE 8 and they cum up to me belly button lol be to big in a few weeks woop woop! going shopping tuesday need a whole new wardrobe its awsome 

hour cardio now then food then bed  Xxx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

my radar just picked up the 'size8' and i was drawn here,cant explain why,its just one of those things:whistling: :lol:

well done Rach,been reading and lurking,dig in and batter on:thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> my radar just picked up the 'size8' and i was drawn here,cant explain why,its just one of those things:whistling: :lol:
> 
> well done Rach,been reading and lurking,dig in and batter on:thumbup1:


lol what? radar? ha yeh i got the V shape thing going on now its gr8! shaun tavernier told me i had really gud genetice cuda died lol!

thanks hun i will do need to do this now! 4 weeks to go smashhhhhhhhh time! x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I think we all have this 'size 8' radar thing because something told me to head over here 

Might have been the new posts section now that I think of it :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> lol what? radar? ha yeh i got the V shape thing going on now its gr8! shaun tavernier told me i had really gud genetice cuda died lol!
> 
> thanks hun i will do need to do this now! 4 weeks to go smashhhhhhhhh time! x


lol yeah my radar,my VAJ-NAV (its discussed in depth on other threads:lol no way you know Shaun!! he is fkn awesome,incredible physique!

smash it hen,you transformed yourself from before to the start of this journal,i have no question you will make an even bigger transformation come the stage!!

GO GO POWER RANGERS!!!!!

(yeah that was random,i'm on a sugar high as i am pigging ouot because my own show prep starts tomoz :lol: )


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol yeah my radar,my VAJ-NAV (its discussed in depth on other threads:lol no way you know Shaun!! he is fkn awesome,incredible physique!
> 
> smash it hen,you transformed yourself from before to the start of this journal,i have no question you will make an even bigger transformation come the stage!!
> 
> ...


vaj nav? u loonatic!!!!! lol met im in show was tlkn for bit  so he was askin questions n stuff n said things like tht  hes sooo dreamy yes! lol signed photo for me wit woooo! haha!

you seen my old pics have u lol yeh i havent got no propa recent i tryna wait til just before the comp n get colection of them and show all and then evry1 cn be like WOW! haha!

GO GO POWER RANGERS! cn i be the pink 1 then yeh? lol

u sound as mad as me! aii im on me exercise bike hour cardio b4 bed lol

cnt wait for me food!

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morninnnnnnnnnnnnnnng 

hour cardio then LEGS!!!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh haha love it! in 4 a beasting most probs! good job im hyper to hell heeeeeeeeey 

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When are you not hyper??? LOL. Do you even sleep??? Glad to see your still 100% committed, how long is it untill show day now then???


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING campers 

how is evryone?

im doin me hour cardio  then chesticles in the gym then im offfffffff to wrexham for the day shopping ahhh must be the best part of loosing **** loadsa weight new wardrobe  wont be looking or even glancing a size 14 ever agen in my life! lol so yeh shoppin today with my best friend  i might wear heels then give myself that extra bit ov cardio lol

well time to step it up a bump i think, cant wait now for it just to be the day lol taking too long now! went well quik now its takin ages!!!! i have made a plan for after the contest too im going to stay 7lbs heavyer so i can diet pretty good before comps monday-saturday will be diet but little more carbs then sunday reefeed, god next time i am dreding the next time i go out and get drunk ill be smashed after a swig lol ah well cheaper nights out for a bit! CANT WAIT FOR SUMMER PEOPLEEEEEEEEEEE  BBQ'S , beers (yuk) loadsa friendddds , training hard, walkin round half naked coz ill be hot after comp lol, mega tan! just gotta love it!!!! last summer i wasnt wel and was on alsorts of tablets and seeing sum idiot who just wanted to no my past and made me worse, so im all good now and im takin life by the balls!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

And breathe....


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> And breathe....


lmao


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DEJ said:


> lmao


She HAS to be smokin' crack, dude!? :lol:

I won't take no for an answer!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> She HAS to be smokin' crack, dude!? :lol:
> 
> I won't take no for an answer!!


she can read uno !!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Rachel-P said:


> she can read uno !!!!!!!!!!! lol


 

Oh sh1t, it's your journal isn't it 

I'd be drained if I lived with you


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Oh sh1t, it's your journal isn't it
> 
> I'd be drained if I lived with you


lol yeh! haha!

and no u wudnt ima laf  ha x


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> She HAS to be smokin' crack, dude!? :lol:
> 
> I won't take no for an answer!!


Ive seen her jacking up in the gym mate, not cool!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Ive seen her jacking up in the gym mate, not cool!


u cheeky sha1t lol get ur butt beasted next time i c u !

x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!

stepping it up a level now! bort a whole new wardrobe yesturday! woop woop! i was trying these new clothes on and just cryed so hard! im just so happy that if lost weight etc and the eating disorder has dissapeard! man i love this way of life! anyways hour cardio now! and then i have back in gym today! then funeral starts 12  not too sure what im wearing yet hmmmm !!!!

does anyone find it difficult to sleep? coz i am! i barely sleeping tossing and turning and sweats its weird!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> hey guys!
> 
> stepping it up a level now! bort a whole new wardrobe yesturday! woop woop! i was trying these new clothes on and just cryed so hard! im just so happy that if lost weight etc and the eating disorder has dissapeard! man i love this way of life! anyways hour cardio now! and then i have back in gym today! then funeral starts 12  not too sure what im wearing yet hmmmm !!!!
> 
> ...


Morningggggggggggggg. Well done so far, all seems worthwhile i bet now???

I never used to sleep at all but tried melatonin and it worked a treat for me!!!!! Hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeez, Rachel! How pretty are you!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Jeez, Rachel! How pretty are you!


thanks hun not very tho lol it was one of my photos from my photo shoot the other day i like it coz its diffrent


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone

todays results as followssssss

AM cardio hour done! blasted back! then i had the funeral wich i just broke my heart it all sunk in and i was in bits , mega bits. we gave her a good send of though and she has no more suffering, i went back to the grave just now after it had all been done up and sat there on me own for a good 45 mins havin a cry and a giggle about odd things but it felt really nice and helped my head alot. cant wait to do this competition for her now she would be so proud of me 

hour cardio left tonight.

carbs gon doooooooooooooooown too next 3weeks of hell? i think soooooo lol

xxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

be strong and keep focussed. You have come a long way to give it up now.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Rykard said:


> be strong and keep focussed. You have come a long way to give it up now.


thanks hun i am doing 4 sure


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You're doing really well Rachel, especially considering the hard times you are experiencing at the moment!! Keep it up girlie, your nan will be proud! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good luck with the comp rachel.

p.s. your arms are way bigger than mine boohoo.

Dan


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Joking aside Rach, your work ethic is admirable.

Chin up.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks guys  i will do this i promise  the best possible way i can, and hold the medal up for me nain 

like they say YOU CANT FAIL IF YOU DONT GIVE UP 

and i aint no quitter 

hour cardio now  x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey hun,

your doing excellent considering circumstances which over the past weeks have not been easy for you.

Thinking of you hun, stick in there.

T xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

YO YO YO YO YOOOOOOOO

rachels in the hooooouse! lol hour cardio, after tweeking the diet etc yesturday iv woken up well dry its guuuuuuuuuuud, tho i feel heavy but thats coz i went from not drinking enough to 7litres yesturday lol (smacks my own bum) anywhoooo things are coming along nicely, back to work tonight 4pm-10pm should be ok im teaching first then lifeguarding. back to 9-5pm tomoz then gym im dreading it to be honest as my ex trains at 5.30pm and i cant be arsd with him screaming at me agen urgh ill just flippin punch him oif he says anything im not in the mood lol spesh after the last few weeks stuff ah well lol ima NINJA! 

anywhoooooooo diet gud training good, starting to brick it but im exited the time was flyin by now its takin ages! lol

hope to hear off some of u

xxxxxx


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Rachel ive just been catching up on your gernal sorry to read about your sad times !!. Your looking good and as always after reading i feel like ive hit the gym hard myself keep up the good work.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

monstermagnet said:


> Hi Rachel ive just been catching up on your gernal sorry to read about your sad times !!. Your looking good and as always after reading i feel like ive hit the gym hard myself keep up the good work.


hey

thanks hun  yeh motivational head i think at the moment  doing it for my nain makes it that bit easyer 

you keep it up too  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

looooooooooooong day! back in work now lol finished 10pm needed to go tesco for chiken and brocoli and petrol theeeeeeeeen now i am on me exercise bike! lol gawd! workin 9am tomoz so up 6.30am to do early morning treadmill yiiiiiiiiikes lol

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Rach - not long to go now ...head down for the final stetch!

I was on the xtrainer at 7 as well this morning ..if that helps


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!!!!!

well i woke up this morning at 6.15am was in work gym by 7 did hour on treadmill 9k  and then 20 wave  my butt was so sore lol worked 9-5 pm had a big accident in work LUCKILY im ok now! i smashed my funny bone whilst trying to put a lane rope in i pulled it and it popped out the other end n i smashed it on pool side wall / tiles well hurt!!!!!!! couldnt move it for ages i was crying and laffing at the same time coz it was my funny bone! god it hurt! anyhoooooow i had an ice pack on it and massaged it for hours and i am fine now odd twnge but its ok! i SMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSHED bis n tris tonight too am killing lol doing hour on me bike now then food then BED! lol bloody nakerd! and up around 4am to do early morning cardio! jeez this low carb thing makes me have a temper lol im all nice and hyper but if sum1 ses anything of ****es me off thats it ther ded! lol haha!

hope evryones ok !

xxxx


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Rachel-P said:


> hey guys!!!!!
> 
> well i woke up this morning at 6.15am was in work gym by 7 did hour on treadmill 9k  and then 20 wave  my butt was so sore lol worked 9-5 pm had a big accident in work LUCKILY im ok now! i smashed my funny bone whilst trying to put a lane rope in i pulled it and it popped out the other end n i smashed it on pool side wall / tiles well hurt!!!!!!! couldnt move it for ages i was crying and laffing at the same time coz it was my funny bone! god it hurt! anyhoooooow i had an ice pack on it and massaged it for hours and i am fine now odd twnge but its ok! i SMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSHED bis n tris tonight too am killing lol doing hour on me bike now then food then BED! lol bloody nakerd! and up around 4am to do early morning cardio! jeez this low carb thing makes me have a temper lol im all nice and hyper but if sum1 ses anything of ****es me off thats it ther ded! lol haha!
> 
> ...


You're a trooper!!

I love smashing my funnybone, as odd as that sounds. Feels so weird!!!

You've got some dedication! Nice to see.

Motivates me to see it. I'll be doing cardio in the AM and PM from next week, too!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey!

it is now 4.20 am and im doing my hour cardio before work! lol dedication right there! or am i just nuts? lol working 6.30am but onli till 10.30 i got meself the last few hours off woop woop lol were i will be going for an hour on the tredmill lol oh yessss! black coffee and ECA so im feelin pretty gud! ill be bloody nakerd after guarenteed! lol aint got much to say actually ino shock horror!!!!! i think im goin cinema tonight! my bf said his mate asked him to go for a drink but im not going he can go lol then he said he wasnt hinting coz he knows he cnt drink i was like buger off go if u want i dont care lol TW*T lol ill just be the taxi and watch dvds and play on the trampoline and hide and seek with his house mates kid haha! have more fun lmao haha 

hope evryones ok xxx


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Been catching up on your journal - congrat's on staying so focussed and motivated (putting me to shame :whistling: ). I always find the last few weeks the hardest as it's so close, but I'm so sick of the diet! I know how hard it can be at times to focus when coping with losing someone and the low carbs don't help the emotions!!! I lost my aunt 2 months ago and then my partner and I split at easter - sometimes I just want to say "STICK the sodding diet!!!" LMAO. Anyway, just wanted to let you know there is someone else who understands what you're going thru and I think you're doing brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Lulu said:


> Been catching up on your journal - congrat's on staying so focussed and motivated (putting me to shame :whistling: ). I always find the last few weeks the hardest as it's so close, but I'm so sick of the diet! I know how hard it can be at times to focus when coping with losing someone and the low carbs don't help the emotions!!! I lost my aunt 2 months ago and then my partner and I split at easter - sometimes I just want to say "STICK the sodding diet!!!" LMAO. Anyway, just wanted to let you know there is someone else who understands what you're going thru and I think you're doing brilliantly :thumb:


thanks hun that ment alot  xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeey evryone!

have to scream this out loud IM DOWN 8LBS since i changed up my diet and water intake lol smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashing it now hehe! i was feeling really crap about it all but now i feel so much better! woop hopefully loose about another 11lbs poss! who knows! starting clen tomoz too, only thing i dont like about carb depletion apart from im a grumpy moooooo is the soft look going on lol but hey when i get carbs in me ill look smashing hehe!!!!!!!!!

im really happy tonight now ha!

just doing my last hour cardio then food then ma boyfriends cuming down but he will be watching that match of the day thing so ill go to bed lol hehe!

xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morning everyone!

hope your all ok!

no1 wrote yesturday 

going to phone chrissies cozzies today and get me costume sorted wooooooop baby aqua blue and baby pink it is! i bort knikers and bra that wer like that and i LOVE them ! so sorted  lol

doing my hour AM cardio now! then i have legs! wonder what im in store 4 lol

then i think me and the other half are going for a walk up aber falls so shud be nice! then this afternoon i have another photoshoot  then obv PM cardio  xxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> looooooooooooong day! back in work now lol finished 10pm needed to go tesco for chiken and brocoli and petrol theeeeeeeeen now i am on me exercise bike! lol gawd! workin 9am tomoz so up 6.30am to do early morning treadmill yiiiiiiiiikes lol
> 
> xxxxxxx


that is late back from work, I'm tucked up in bed by then.

haha a guy at work actually talks like that, he makes some words reeeeaaaalllllllyyyy long when he's on the phone. Also does some Jimmy saville/tarzan type noises too sometimes, he's a very odd chap.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> hope your all ok!
> 
> ...


how'd you manage to type so much when you're doing cardio? I tried playing on the playstation whilst stationary cycling, and I couldn't even focus on the tv well enough.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I once played a shooting zombie game on the Wii whilst on the stationary bike...it was interesting and ended up doing over an hour cardio without realising it! LOL  Ended up giving the game to my dad for his b'day because I was was only 'testing' it to see if it was any good...  :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone!

had such a long day lol none stop but nice!!!

woke up did hour AM cardio  then trained legs SMASHHHHHHH lol then i went up to aber falls a big walk up a moutain with my boyfriend and i was in bloody dolly shoes! lol killed me legs! ha! then i had a photoshoot  theeeeeeen met my boyfriend again and we went for a massive walk on the prom  so had a buisy day! lol but a good 1 

just doing PM cardio now then bed!!! lol woop woop! started clen today! had bit more energy today weirdly! still a mardy moo moo though haha! 3 weeks to go 3 weeks to go  spoke to chrissie about the costumes today shes sending me a brochure so that will be good  cant wait to pick that! lol

hope evryones ok 

xxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha all you seem to do is cardio and walking. And it'll teach you for wearing doll shoes to go walking in, prep is the key! lol

Is the show you're doing the same on that Jem and Kate are doing? I know theres is soon, but might not be the same one.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope your still on track, not long to go now eh.......


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Not long now keep up the good work .


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!

bin out the house ALL day ! lol left 6.30am to do early morning cardio run in work for hour run on treadmill and i smashed it  absoloutely DEMOLISHED back tonight! just doing me last hour cardio now! then im going to pamper myself before the boyfriend comes down after work, im SOOOOO tired! lol and im grumpy now and then people are piking up on me being snappy, if people dont annoy me im fine!!! lol

bin a bit upset today cryed bout twice bout me nan having mega flash backs n stuff spesh when im trying to go to sleep 

I HAVE ORDERED MY BIKINI  woop wooooop pink stardust its called bikini with thong butt  and sent my application in so all is well and diet good 

cant wait to stand up ther for my nan 

hope all is well with everyone 

comment soon  xxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keeeeep it moving!


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Hang in there Rach, not long now til carb up now!!! It does wonders for the grumpiness and emotions :thumb: I know I'm fantasizing about porridge and potato now - how sad it must seem to those who've never done it lmao :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:



> hey guys!
> 
> bin out the house ALL day ! lol left 6.30am to do early morning cardio run in work for hour run on treadmill and i smashed it  absoloutely DEMOLISHED back tonight! just doing me last hour cardio now! then im going to pamper myself before the boyfriend comes down after work, im SOOOOO tired! lol and im grumpy now and then people are piking up on me being snappy, if people dont annoy me im fine!!! lol
> 
> bin a bit upset today cryed bout twice bout me nan having mega flash backs n stuff spesh when im trying to go to sleep


I'm snappy all the time regardless of diet so no worries haha.

Sorry to hear about you being sad, don't suppose the diet and cardio will be doing your emotions much good though, sure you'll feel better once the show is over. Just gotta keep at it and think how far you've come.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

mooooooooooooooorning!

lol im always hyper in the morning after waking up and taking the eca etc then 2 hours later ima walkin zombie with a knife! lol

early morning cardio  love it! lol did bike this morning will be on treadmill running tomoz! have shoulders in the gym in a bit and i absoloutly love smashin shoulders!  also taking a bikini in to practise posing etc! 

i feel alot better today, i think my nain was having words with me and telling me off last night haha sure i felt a swift slap across the head! she went mad wen we cryed about her. lol

working 4-10 tonight so ill be back and on the bike after work lol wooopy!

then up 6.30 again for tredmill run and lovely RUBBISH 9-5 friday lol but i have saturday off to go watch the NABBA wales show  im dead exited bout that actualli get a peak in! might even go stand on stage! lol jokes ! not ready yet 

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow...absolutely TINY waist!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Wow...absolutely TINY waist!


I agree, coming in well now and imagine the last week will make a big difference with the prep. Well done.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good Rach!! Once the pink bikini's on and tan applied - watch out world!! :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks guys!!!!

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING!

dropped another 4lbs  woop dropping fat like nobodys buisness now! the next 2 weeks im stepping up my game sooooo bad! need to make myself up to compete in that big comp and be something to be scared of for me first comp  hehe!

went to barry show on weekend that was some motivation and a half!!!!  ready to smash it now woop wooooooop!

cant wait till me bikini gets here!!! hehe! i have propa mood swings! but its good im n a good mood this morning! lol seeing my body change and go tiny and toned without bein anorexic is the best feeling ever why wouldnt anyone be happy? hehe!

going up a mountain today with the boyfriend and mates so few cals be burning ther to  time to graft baby 

im all up for this 4 mins after i sat down in the comp saturday a posing song came on and it was my nains funeral song, sounds weird but i think its a sign and im guna smaaaaaash it now! her way of saying get ya butt goin miss petch! lol 

hope everyones well 

xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

awesome photo u aint half doing well

:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Doing great Rachel! Looking brilliant, keep up the good work! Your motivation is outstanding, love it!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thnks guys!

went walkin up mountain n to a beach today had realli nice day  evrything going good!  have new pics if any1 wants to chek out thm on facebook (rachel louise petch)

cnt do it on here duno y lol 1 is me avatar  x


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

Rachel you looking amazing :thumb: improveing day by day  you are going to smash it !!! bring on show day ah !! xx


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

New pics a Rachel :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks for putting them up for me leon  they wer this morning carrying water on my **** but sorting that out 

x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Looking great, waist is tiny! Sorry haven't checked in in a while! Keep going


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> thanks for putting them up for me leon  they wer this morning carrying water on my **** but sorting that out
> 
> x


No worries Rachel  your looking great hun :thumb: xx


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Look great miss! just had a wee look through ur old pics 2, what a difference! amazing  x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

looking great - keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking good Rach. nice delts!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how hyper you are in a morning, or should that be mmmmoooooorrrrnnniinnggg?? haha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks for all ur support guys 

had mad day was crying me eyes out all morning kinda sunk in my nains died lately, new i handled things too well anyhoo i spoke to me friends etc n i batterd 30 treadmill 30 x-trainer n 30 wave n i was all better agen  had awsome day trainin! did chest and its ouchy now lol no wonder i have no boobs!

im exited but briking it now eeek 

hope everyone is ok 

thanks for those hu added me on fb to support 2 xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a look through and your Looking great  best of luck when the time comes  hope you do good :thumb: !!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone!

had mad long day!

woke up did 30 tredmill 30 wave 30 cross trainer! worked 9-5pm had rubbishest shift ov me life spent most on pool in boiling hot heat! eeeeeeek! thank god i taken next week off miserable cow alert with no carbs haha! BATTERD back!  just finishing off cardio then im off for shower then BEEEEEED haha! lol i have been such a misery guts today lol and a thick 1 too!!!!

hope evryone is okai 

x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Good photos rachel looking amazing keep going not long now.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

yo yo yoooooo!

early morning cardio getting smassssssssssshed! soon as the music hits my ears am offffffffffffffff with the cardio faries woop woop ! lol lets see if misses moody bum can smile today ! lol hard day yesturday too long i was fukin nakerd! lol dont think my boyfriend realizes how hard this stuff is and keeps me up, all have to deck him! lol

i have cardio then i have doctors 8.30am for a smear (lovely ino first 1 n i brikin it!!!) then i have to see doctor coz ov my reflux its getting a joke and im on real strong tablets they int touchin me! but im waiting for that camera  hope i havent done any real damage from those years of serious bullimia  tho its my own fault!!! silly girl lol ahhh life goes on they cn sort it! lol

gym after that ! shoulders smash in store baybeeee! 

hope evryones ok!

thought id giv u a hyper message whilst it lasts ! giv me few hours im like a barking dog lol

x


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> lets see if misses moody bum can smile today !


she better had or we're all gonna come down there and give you a slap. haha will be like that bit in the airplane movie when they're all lined up down the plane waiting to beat up this one woman who's going mental :thumb:

good luck at the docs.

Dan


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> yo yo yoooooo!
> 
> early morning cardio getting smassssssssssshed! soon as the music hits my ears am offffffffffffffff with the cardio faries woop woop ! lol lets see if misses moody bum can smile today ! lol hard day yesturday too long i was *fukin nakerd!* lol dont think my boyfriend realizes how hard this stuff is and keeps me up, all have to deck him! lol
> 
> ...


 You wear me out just reading your posts! :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol u wudnt have liked it if i posted about 5pm yesturday would have bin full of hatred and swear words lol x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> lol u wudnt have liked it if i posted about 5pm yesturday would have bin full of hatred and swear words lol x


 You let it all out if you need to hun:thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You let it all out if you need to hun:thumb:


i did about 5.30pm in the gym  my back got batterd  x


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> i did about 5.30pm in the gym  my back got batterd  x


So did mine, I bloody strained it :lol:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep throwing all the stress and moods at the weights hun..... :bounce:

*v**e**nting **=* calories burned + muscles toned + looking *AWESOME* on stage :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!

ok so im about a week out (9days) the plannage for the next 9 days are :

0 carbs today till friday

water deplete wednesday till after comp

carb up friday-sat onli a little though

HAMMER the cardio!

stop training and cardio after wednesday!

have new hair extensions on order will be weaved in thursday along with acrylic nails being put on.

i am getting my 2 spray tans done 10 am fri and saturday and also sunday morning im getting my hair and make up done all glamorous  silver and big eye lashes etc !

MY BIKINI HAS ARRIVED! bright pink starbusrt and pink glittery HIGH heels lol

anyhoo best get on with me cardio 

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey hey evryone

no one commenting any more 

yesturday was ok  untill about 6pm i went all flaggish narky and had a power nap lol then my bf took **** wen we was out in familys etc so i was WELL narky lol but then i was fine after watching facejaker! ha

just doin cardio now 

my tummy has gone realli flat in just like 1 day 

cant wait to see what i look like by friday eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

week today i will be having my hair finished up and nearly setting off!!!! lol

xxx


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Rach, good luck for this week!! I'm Narky too - been vey low carb most of this week, except for tuesday. Had a nasty hypo during cardio and had to stop and get some carb's in. Seeing lots of pretty stars spinning lmao! 

Anyway, going to do what I can this week - we've done the hard work, this is just the final tweeking. Enjoy all the pampering, you deserve it. I'm getting nails done on Friday and a deep tissue massage on my legs. Saturday night loads of my friends are goin out for a birthday, so I'll go for 1 tiny little glass of wine (I'm sure its part of the dehydration process :whistling: )but have warned them I'll have a Tango Tan and won't be staying!!

Chat soon - off to self-tan now!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Lulu said:


> Hey Rach, good luck for this week!! I'm Narky too - been vey low carb most of this week, except for tuesday. Had a nasty hypo during cardio and had to stop and get some carb's in. Seeing lots of pretty stars spinning lmao!
> 
> Anyway, going to do what I can this week - we've done the hard work, this is just the final tweeking. Enjoy all the pampering, you deserve it. I'm getting nails done on Friday and a deep tissue massage on my legs. Saturday night loads of my friends are goin out for a birthday, so I'll go for 1 tiny little glass of wine (I'm sure its part of the dehydration process :whistling: )but have warned them I'll have a Tango Tan and won't be staying!!
> 
> Chat soon - off to self-tan now!!!


thanks hun!

u doing same comp as me?

yeah its not too bad so far lol only 2nd day so we shall see! think it will be harder when the water gets cut out! u on facebook?

i have legs training tomoz i think ill prob pass out haha!

xx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Even if people arn't commenting remember that everyone who has read your journal is wishing you all the best and hoping you still remember you're doing it for yourself and your Nain. Keep going, you're doing great!


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Rachel im still reading your posts even if im not commenting all the time depending on my work load its a good read and an insperation if i could do the cardio you do id be well happy .keep up the good work cardio queen your one of lifes winners.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks guys means alot  really does x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!

hour n half cardio done  legs trained! take it easy day today clean my room and go see me boyfriends cousin and then eat chiken lol then cardio at night theeeeeeen bed ahhh luxury of being off work! i have a photo shoot tomorrow i might cancel not to sure how my energy levels will take me 

x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoy your day off


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Enjoy your day off


off till 18th now for full concerntration on the comp  x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck Rach...I have just got back from mine and the only advice I can give would be to just enjoy it! it goes by so quickly.....oh and get lots of piccies!

Best of luck lady!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Good luck Rach...I have just got back from mine and the only advice I can give would be to just enjoy it! it goes by so quickly.....oh and get lots of piccies!
> 
> Best of luck lady!


AWSOME hun! how did it go?

eeek im briking it ! lol was it ur first etc?

yeh piccies im sure the people i goin down with will take loads yay 

x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Rachel - Just been reading some of the threads to your post.

What comp you doing? Is it your first?

I'm a newbie and hoping to compete in figure next year. Would love to know how your doing and how the whole experience has been for you.

BTW - you look fab honey 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guuuuuuuuys!

just put my bikini and heels on and NAILED posing and routine practise!!! OMG i loved it and i wasnt even on stage!!!!!!!!!! lol hehe! given me a buzz that has! i have a meal then cardio then a meal (well chiken lol) then im going to do some more posing and routine and then bed  to chilax get a good sleep and smash training tomoz i guess  thats just given me confidence i needed! cant wait for this next week to be over and see how i look etc ! eeeeeeeeeeek lol xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like it's all coming together 

Not long now! Looking forward to the final pics...bet ya Nan would be proud as fuk


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Sounds like it's all coming together
> 
> Not long now! Looking forward to the final pics...bet ya Nan would be proud as fuk


yeah hun after the water depleting etc it should all come along nicely for me first comp  im so exited  bin posing n tht today and i just love it ha!!! felt like i was on stage! yeah she would deffo be holding that medal high for her  and then prob cry! lol x


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yey not long now.

best of luck, don't comment over the weekend as I try to steer clear of forums when I'm not at work haha.


----------



## blunos (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Rachel,

You are looking amazing ! you have worked so so hard and gone through so so much ! all this hard work and sacrifice will be worth it when you step on that stage, i will be there to support you and show the love :thumb: stay strong and be positve hun !!! you know im behind you xx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> AWSOME hun! how did it go?
> 
> eeek im briking it ! lol was it ur first etc?
> 
> ...


Came 5th outta 7th...bit gutted but its my first comp...some room to improve 

Nearly there miss....best of luck! Remember breathe and enjoy it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

good luck for sunday Rach .... will be there cheering :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks evryone!

and hello 

last day of training today had back and bis maaaaaaaan it killed me! woke up and did cardio too b4 food! water depleting started! came back from the gym and fel asleep haha! woke up bout 15 mins ago to eat  lmao!

ok so its all takin its tole on me now! im guna die! haha jokes! but yeh its tyerin!

start carbin up in 2 days so i spose thats ok ! lol friday sat adding sweet potato in with a few meals, will be examining that 1 so dont quote me! its a toughy! lol

eeeeeeeeeek 5 days to go 

xxx


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Roll on friday!! Glad the posing is going well - it's the hardest part. Keep positive and remember - less than 40hours til carbs!!! :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lulu said:


> Enjoy all the pampering, you deserve it. I'm getting nails done on Friday and a *deep tissue massage on my legs*. Saturday night loads of my friends are goin out for a birthday, so I'll go for 1 tiny little glass of wine (I'm sure its part of the dehydration process :whistling: )


can i ask why you are having a deep tissue massage 2 days pre comp?? it makes you hold water so i cant see it being beneficial to you on stage 2 days later?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> can i ask why you are having a deep tissue massage 2 days pre comp?? it makes you hold water so i cant see it being beneficial to you on stage 2 days later?


i aint any more  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> i aint any more  x


not you babe? lulu said that?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lulu doing the same comp??


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

im confusssssssed haha! diet brain here peoplessss  davey go online plz x


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

I've changed it to tomorrow morning - I need the legs totally massaged out before my fitness routine. With everything dehydrated and pumped, don't want to tear anything doing the splits! It's always helped in the past. Not doing same show, just same day - I'm doing the London show. Pre-judging's doesn't start til 3.30 so I will have had 3 1/2 days to sort fluid out. Thanks for the advice though :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> im confusssssssed haha! diet brain here peoplessss  davey go online plz x


 i'm online


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lulu said:


> I've changed it to tomorrow morning - I need the legs totally massaged out before my fitness routine. With everything dehydrated and pumped, don't want to tear anything doing the splits! It's always helped in the past. Not doing same show, just same day - I'm doing the London show. Pre-judging's doesn't start til 3.30 so I will have had 3 1/2 days to sort fluid out. Thanks for the advice though :thumb:


fair enough....


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Where's the updates Rach?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say best of luck Rach  Hope you enjoy your time on stage


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm bringin my gert big Northern gob to Southport to shout fer yer lass  xx

Go Barbie Go


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Linny said:


> I'm bringin my gert big Northern gob to Southport to shout fer yer lass  xx
> 
> Go Barbie Go


yaaaaaay hehe! have to meet b4 i go on stage!

x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good for sunday rachel  hope you do well and most of all, ENJOY YOURSELF :thumb: ! lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope you have a great day, you've got more guts tan most of use to actually get up there. Enjoy the day and don't forget some piccies :thumbup1:


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumb :Good luck for tomorrow hun, enjoy it. xx:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow chic ...... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Go get 'em tiger! :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck buddy! I hope you enjoy the ride and knock 'em dead.


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck Rachel for sunday


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys sorry lack of updates bin sooo buisy 

tan all done im BLACK!!! i wont go out in the street now haha!

nails done 

hair extensions done 

bikini and shoes sorted 

jewelary sorted 

hair and make up in salon tommorow morning woop woooooop 

stopped drinking 2pm ........wine in a few hours OOOOOH YAAAAH lol

bin carbing up yday and today 

lol what else?????

oh yes some one made me a tshirt with bodybuilding barbie on it and my name on the back like a really smart logo in glittery pink its AWSOME! lol

im exited but seriously briking it! SERIOUSLY!

but im only 20 and its my first time (in a massive bloody show ha)

learn from it and keep smashin em up! learn from each show from now on smash and enjoy 

thanks to everyone on here for supporting me too im really greatfull specialy through when my nain died im going to make her proud and live my dream 

xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck hun, enjoy it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hulk SMASH

Good luck you


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck! Enjoy yourself up there!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats Rach what a result!!! Get pics up now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How did rachel do  ?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

i got the junior miss toned figure north west champ  the cup is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!! im so exited ! hehe loved every minute of it!!! can not wait for off season smash my body into shape and smash another comp hehe  xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Rachel-P said:


> i got the junior miss toned figure north west champ  the cup is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!! im so exited ! hehe loved every minute of it!!! can not wait for off season smash my body into shape and smash another comp hehe  xxx


congrats  glad you enjoyed yourself  bet you looked gorgeous  ! get some pics up soon x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> i got the junior miss toned figure north west champ  the cup is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!! im so exited ! hehe loved every minute of it!!! can not wait for off season smash my body into shape and smash another comp hehe  xxx


Well done , all the hard work paid off. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

massive congrats


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well done you little nutter, done your family and your nan proud girl xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> well done you little nutter, done your family and your nan proud girl xxx


hehe thank you i loved it  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

congrats babe

i didnt even know there was a junior class lol

Get some pics up

 x


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Pics, Pics, Pics...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you sleep at all last night  xx

*

*


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats, how many where in the junior class then?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Linny said:


> Did you sleep at all last night  xx
> 
> *
> *


 she was snoring in the car on the way home lol.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> she was snoring in the car on the way home lol.


Really lol I thought she would have been hyper all the way back lol.

You looked just ace Missy Junior NW :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

had hyper burnout after KFC on way home haha


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Linny said:


> You looked just ace Missy Junior NW :thumbup1:


Sounds great - well done Rachel :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done missy


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome Rachel, well done.

You put in tons of hard work, every day. I hope it's the first of many!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well done and congrats!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic result!! Well done, all paid off eh.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

well done !!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

congrats miss


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Amazing result! Congrats and a big well done!


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done rachel . :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hehe i wasnt snorin tht was tom!!!!! and yeh was bloody nakerd! woke up to eat this morning haha! got me diet sorted for off season!!! comp november guna cum back bigger and better loads tighter  i LOVED it! my fave bit was doing the routine  should i post another thread on off season? to keep my good vibes flowing on my early morning cardio lol xxxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like you really enjoyed ureself. didnt know they did a juniour class. how many were in ure class rach?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well done rach


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> sounds like you really enjoyed ureself. didnt know they did a juniour class. how many were in ure class rach?


think it was just rach if i understood her right this morning

but dont think thats to detract one tiny bit of her glory cause she did an awesome job


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck YES! Congratulations...all that hard work was worth it :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hehehehe xxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> i got the junior miss toned figure north west champ  the cup is huuuuuuuuuuge!!!! im so exited ! hehe loved every minute of it!!! can not wait for off season smash my body into shape and smash another comp hehe  xxx


sweet, nice one Rachel. All the hard work has paid off then. you;re nan would be proud of ya.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done sweetie, saw some of the pics Lin posted up on FB - you look like such a cutie! Love the bb'ing barbie t-shirt!

Onwards and upwards! You going to the finals!

:thumb:


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck, Gun for the win. :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EVRYONE!!!

i want to get a journal up on here but i dont want to carry on writing on this 1 what do i doooooooo?

iv had a nice rest and started dieting and training again on monday time to moulllllllld into something new  x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Start a new one and give us all the link...


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol okieeee 

on this bit of the forum? x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Aye, this bit of the forum is as good as any.

was gonna ask how ya doing, but will wait until you've started a new one. :thumb:


----------

